# Star Wars: Ehemalige Editorin kritisiert die neue Trilogie heftig



## Icetii (21. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Ehemalige Editorin kritisiert die neue Trilogie heftig* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Ehemalige Editorin kritisiert die neue Trilogie heftig*


----------



## Gast1649365804 (21. September 2021)

Nicht nur sie...


----------



## arrgh (21. September 2021)

Diese Frau spricht mir aus der Seele


----------



## Enisra (21. September 2021)

mehr als Ausgedachte Argumente bringt man weiterhin nicht und nervt alle welche es mögen
aber hey, man hasst eh alles nach Teil 6


----------



## ImperatorBob (21. September 2021)

Nervig finde ich eigentlich nur, dass ich durch solche Artikel immer wieder an diese schlimme letzte Trilogie erinnert werde, ich möcht sie eigentlich so gut es geht verdrängen.


----------



## devilsreject (21. September 2021)

Faiererweise muss man zugestehen, dass es nach einem Machwerk Epsiode 4-6 schwer ist an den Stil anzuknüpfen. Vorallem weil sich die Gesellschaft, das Publikum und die Technik geändert hat. Episode 1-3 wurde damals stark kritisiert, heute empfinde ich das Ganze als durchaus gelungene Einleitung und die Entwicklung Anakins kommt eigentlich relativ gut rüber, wenngleich natürlich einige Schwächen nicht weg zu diskutieren sind. 

Episode 7-9 wirkten einfach wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt. Unterhalten haben mich trotzdem alle 3 Teile, gebraucht hätte ich diese aber absolut nicht. Wenigstens bei den Serien hat man sich wieder ein bisschen mehr bemüht.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (21. September 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> mehr als Ausgedachte Argumente bringt man weiterhin nicht und nervt alle welche es mögen
> aber hey, man hasst eh alles nach Teil 6


Inwiefern “ausgedacht“? 
Erläutere das bitte näher?


----------



## Himbeerjochen (21. September 2021)

Das klingt nach einem interessantem Topic. Ich hol schon mal Popcorn.


----------



## Schalkmund (21. September 2021)

Hey nichts gegen die neue Triologie, sie brachte uns großartige emotionale Szenen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, den restlichen Handlungs-Käse hab ich mittlerweile wieder vergessen.


----------



## MrFob (21. September 2021)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Hey nichts gegen die neue Triologie, sie brachte uns großartige emotionale Szenen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also die Szene war mMn nun wirklich einwandfreie Situationskomik, da habe ich tatsaechlich im Kino laut gelacht. 
(Bei der und bei Lukes Space-Kuh-Melk-Aktion, das war aber dann eher absurde Komik. )


----------



## RoteRosen (21. September 2021)

Wegen den Filmen und dem unglaublich hochkarätigen Niveau des Storytellings haben wir bei Star Trek jetzt sowas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Seuche -.- Weibliche Charaktere die 0 zur Story beitragen, kann ich der Frau Lucas nur zustimmen.


----------



## AgentDynamic (21. September 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> mehr als Ausgedachte Argumente bringt
> man weiterhin nicht


Du weißt also mehr als Marcia Lucas?
Eine Filmschaffende, die schon im Geschäft war, als unsereins noch in Windeln machte und Kathleen Kennedy Kaffee für Steven Spielberg brachte?
Immer raus damit.


Enisra schrieb:


> und nervt alle welche es mögen


Welche Kritik ist für dich angebracht und welche nicht?
Tipp: Man wird zu solchen Diskussionen nicht gezwungen und man kann die Filme trotzdem gucken. 


Enisra schrieb:


> aber hey, man hasst eh alles nach Teil 6


Also The Mandalorian kam sehr gut an.
Und die neue Staffel von Clone Wars bzw. das Spin Off The Bad Batch ebenfalls.
Da hatte allerdings jemand anderes als Kathleen "We had no source material" Kennedy die Finger im Spiel.
Dave Filoni, Jon Favreau und diese andere Typ...




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4hC_NVHYsCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (21. September 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> mehr als Ausgedachte Argumente bringt man weiterhin nicht und nervt alle welche es mögen
> aber hey, man hasst eh alles nach Teil 6


Na da hat die Dame schon mal was gemacht, was die Star Wars Macher nicht getan haben...sich was „ausgedacht“. 😉


----------



## Gast1649365804 (21. September 2021)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Faiererweise muss man zugestehen, dass es nach einem Machwerk Epsiode 4-6 schwer ist an den Stil anzuknüpfen. Vorallem weil sich die Gesellschaft, das Publikum und die Technik geändert hat. Episode 1-3 wurde damals stark kritisiert, heute empfinde ich das Ganze als durchaus gelungene Einleitung und die Entwicklung Anakins kommt eigentlich relativ gut rüber, wenngleich natürlich einige Schwächen nicht weg zu diskutieren sind.
> 
> Episode 7-9 wirkten einfach wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt. Unterhalten haben mich trotzdem alle 3 Teile, gebraucht hätte ich diese aber absolut nicht. Wenigstens bei den Serien hat man sich wieder ein bisschen mehr bemüht.


Unterhalten hat mich Episode 7 und gleichzeitig entsetzt.
Dann kam EP8 und ich dachte mir, na ok, jeder hat eine zweite Chance verdient.
Zu EP9 bin ich eigentlich aus reiner Neugierde ins Kino und zwar nur deshalb, weil ich wissen wollte, wie sie den Bullshit aus Teil 8 wieder einigermaßen gerade biegen wollen. 😉

Gehe erst zu einer neuen Episode ins Kino, wenn Jedi und Sith wieder raffen, dass sie da Lichtschwerter und keine Baseballschläger in der Hand haben. So!


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (21. September 2021)

Sehr sympatische Frau. Sie hat so recht.

Zumindest bis Disney wieder anrückt damit sie ihre Meinung zu den neuen Filmen ändert, wie damal bei Mark Hamill.


----------



## Enisra (21. September 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Inwiefern “ausgedacht“?
> Erläutere das bitte näher?



hab ich schon oft genug getan, aber im rumheulen über Star Wars geht das so unter, weil was anderes kann man halt nicht als Hater
aber fangen wir mit dem Blödsinn an das Rey eine Mary Sue sei und jedes Ausflüchte dazu warum Luke irgendwie viel mehr lernt und macht obwohl man nichts davon sieht

und ich wüsste nicht wo sich die Hater hier jemals für Kritik interessiert haben, ansonsten würde man nicht immer den gleichen Blödsinn wiederholen bzw. "alles Scheiße was Disney macht" als Kritik durchgehen lässt sollte man sich halt nicht wundern wenn man als Hater bezeichnet wird

aber Hey, immerhin, GZ, ihr Habt Star Wars zerstört


----------



## LOX-TT (21. September 2021)

ich geh auf das ewiggleiche Genörgel bezüglich der Sequels schon gar nicht mehr ein, verschwendete Zeit/Kraft/Nerven


----------



## AgentDynamic (21. September 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> aber fangen wir mit dem Blödsinn an das Rey eine Mary Sue sei


Dir ist die Definition bekannt?
Anscheinend nicht.


Enisra schrieb:


> und jedes Ausflüchte dazu warum Luke irgendwie viel mehr lernt und macht obwohl man nichts davon sieht


Er lernt die ganze Trilogie über.
Rey kann schon ab Film eins offensichtlich alles perfekt, Luke musste sie nicht so unterweisen wie Yoda ihn einst.
Sie ist hier und da überfordert mit der immensen Macht, überzeugend geschrieben ist allerdings was anderes.

Und ihre Verwandtschaft zu einer extrem machtbegabten Person  ist wesentlich dünner, wenn man das als Argument anführen will.
Luke hingegen ist der direkte Nachkomme des Auserwählten, der das Gleichgewicht wieder herstellen soll (siehe The Clone Wars), braucht im Vergleich zu Rey dennoch länger, hat wesentlich mehr Selbstzweifel.
Unterm Strich hat Luke also von der Entwicklung her mehr Schwächen als Rey und genau das ist es, was die Leute, sorry Hater, bemängeln.  


Enisra schrieb:


> und ich wüsste nicht wo sich die Hater hier jemals für Kritik interessiert haben, ansonsten würde man nicht immer den gleichen Blödsinn wiederholen bzw. "alles Scheiße was Disney macht" als Kritik durchgehen lässt sollte man sich halt nicht wundern wenn man als Hater bezeichnet wird


Dann sind also George Lucas, Marcia Lucas & Co. ebenfalls Hater?
Lass mich raten.
Solange man auch nur ein Haar an Disneys Version auszusetzen hat, gilt man als Hater.


Enisra schrieb:


> aber Hey, immerhin, GZ, ihr Habt Star Wars zerstört


Das hat Disney schon selbst getan.
Und man kann die Filme ja immer noch gucken.
Weitere Film- und Serienprojekte sind geplant.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. September 2021)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Das hat Disney schon selbst getan.


Um mal Luke zu zitieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (21. September 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Um mal Luke zu zitieren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Früher waren wir überheblich, heute wissen wir, dass wir immer recht haben. 🙄


----------



## AgentDynamic (21. September 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich geh auf das ewiggleiche Genörgel bezüglich der Sequels schon gar nicht mehr ein, verschwendete Zeit/Kraft/Nerven


So ähnlich habe ich mal bei den Prequels gedacht.
Ich meine, die Filme von George haben auf der einen Seite viele handwerklich Schwächen und er hat auch schon selbst zugegeben, das Figuren wie Jar Jar ein Fehlgriff waren.
Andererseits ist ein Konzept zu erkennen und bei den Prequels funktionierte m.M. z.B. das Metawissen des Zuschauers über Palpatine recht gut, wenn man sieht, wie die anderen Charaktere ins raffiniert gesponnene Spinnennetz laufen.
Etwas mehr Herz hätte den Filmen aber gut getan, das war dann wohl Marcias geheime Zutat für Teil 6-8.

In allen drei Trilogien gibt es natürlich auch Punkte, in dem die Macher filmisch solide gehandelt haben.
Und Szenen und Handlungen, die mehr feinschliff hätten vertragen können oder fehlplatziert sind.
Keine Frage, man könnte jeden Film auf Plotlöcher und Drehbuchfehler abklopfen.

Im Großen und Ganzen betrachtet weisen die Sequels jedoch wesentlich mehr erzählerische und filmische Probleme auf als die ersten sechs Filme.
Das geht sogar soweit, das man sich fragen muss, ob bei Disney Praktikanten am Drehbuch und hinter der Kamera standen.
Also nicht nur eine Frage der subjektiven Interpretation sondern handwerkliche Fehler, die einer Firma wie Disney nicht hätten passieren dürfen.
Zahlreiche Interviews und Berichte über Probleme bei der Produktion etc. belegen das.
Die gibt es freilich bei vielen Filmen aber hierbei merkte man, das Disney die Filme durchpeitschen wollte.
Viele Fans haben deswegen das Gefühl, Star Wars wurde als ordinäre Jahrmarkt-Attraktion verkauft. 
Diese grundsätzlich als Hater oder Nörgler hinzustellen ist jedoch genauso zu einfach wie zu sagen, alles was Disney mit SW macht sei Rancor-Erbrochenes.
Mit The Mandalorien haben sie bewiesen, das sie es besser können.


LOX-TT schrieb:


> Um mal Luke zu zitieren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welch Ironie.
Mark Hamill ist einer der größten Kritiker der Sequels.
Das sollte auch den Fans der Sequels klar sein.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. September 2021)

Die Frau spricht sehr vielen aus dem Herzen.
Dabei steht sie auf einem Podest aufgrund ihrer Arbeit, das von den extremen Fans der neuen Trilogei nie erreicht werden kann.



LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich geh auf das ewiggleiche Genörgel bezüglich der Sequels schon gar nicht mehr ein, verschwendete Zeit/Kraft/Nerven


Dann wäre dieser Kommentar ja komplett off-topic und damit nach den Regularien und der Netiquette löschungswürdig.
Darfst deinen eigenen off-topic Kommentar also gerne mal selber löschen.



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Um mal Luke zu zitieren



Oh wait...da kommt dann ja doch was. (Gibt also doch noch etwas Zeit/Kraft/Nerven)
Auch off-topic.
Bitte auch löschen.

Ach und gleich auch noch die garantiert übliche "Hater" Bezeichnung im Kommentar durch Enisra die du garantiert geliked hast.
Läuft nämlich unter "personenbezogener Angriff":
_Unter personenbezogenen Angriffen werden insbesondere Beleidigungen, Diffamierungen/Verleumdungen, Schmähkritik, Provokationen und Bedrohungen gegenüber Personen jeder Art einschließlich *externen* Personen, juristischen Personen und *Personengruppen *verstanden._

Wohl noch nicht die neuesten Regelungen á la COMPUTEC gelesen...


----------



## Frullo (22. September 2021)

Liebe NT-Lovers

Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, etwas zu lieben. Dafür braucht Ihr doch nicht die Zustimmung der Allgemeinheit. Euch gefällt die neue Trilogie? Das ist doch super! Ganz ehrlich, ich beneide Euch! Ach, wie gerne würde ich verbitterter kleiner Hater die Abschluss-Trilogie der Skywalker-Saga doch auch lieben, aber ich kann's leider nicht. Ich habe mir alle Mühe der Welt gegeben, aber ich kriege es einfach nicht hin. Für mich ist und bleibt sie einfach nur Bantha Poodoo.

Tja, und so bleibt uns kleinen verbitterten Hatern letztlich nur noch übrig, uns mit anderen Leidgenossen auszutauschen, denn wie das Sprichwort so schön sagt, geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid. Und dann einen so hochkarätigen Leidensgenossen wie des Bärtigen Ex-Frau zu finden, nun - für uns ist das Balsam für die Seele. 

Aber wieso stört Ihr Euch dermassen daran? Warum behauptet Ihr andauernd, dass wir dadurch Star Wars kaputt machen? Wie, bitteschön, sollte das gehen? Die neue Trilogie steht, sie ist offizieller Kanon, Ihr könnt sie Euch jederzeit reinziehen und geniessen (etwas, was wir nicht können).

Wenn Ihr also die NT wirklich liebt - wie sollten dann ein paar negative Kommentare von Fremden in einem Forum Euch Eure Liebe daran vermiesen? Und wenn Euch das wirklich derart stört, dass Ihr dabei ein Erbeben der Macht spürt, warum meidet Ihr dann solche Diskussionen nicht einfach? Lasst uns doch in unserem Leid allein, und versucht nicht ständig uns einreden zu wollen, dass wir "falsch" liegen.

Oder geht es darum dass Ihr _Euch_ einreden wollt, dass wir "falsch" liegen?


----------



## andisart (22. September 2021)

Na wo sie Recht hat, hat sie Recht. Kennedy und ihre Gang verstehen einfach die Essenz von Star Wars nicht. 

Schlechtes Vorzeichen war doch damals vor Ep 7 schon, dass Disney (mMn arroganterweise) alles außer Ep 1-6 aus dem Kanon gelöscht hatte. Alleine darin konnte man schon sehr viel ablesen und sehen, die werden wohl machen, was sie wollen mit dem Franchise. Und es wird vermutlich nicht gut ausgehen.

Spätestens seit The Mandalorian (und im besonderen der Rückkehr von Luke) ist klar, wie es aussieht und sich anfühlt, wenn Leute rangelassen werden, die Star Wars vom Grunde auf verstehen.


----------



## Frullo (22. September 2021)

andisart schrieb:


> Schlechtes Vorzeichen war doch damals vor Ep 7 schon, dass Disney (mMn arroganterweise) alles außer Ep 1-6 aus dem Kanon gelöscht hatte.



Kleine Korrektur am Rande: Die Clone Wars Serie blieb auch Kanon (Rebels entstand, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, bereits unter Disney).


----------



## SethWinterstein (22. September 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> hab ich schon oft genug getan, aber im rumheulen über Star Wars geht das so unter, weil was anderes kann man halt nicht als Hater
> aber fangen wir mit dem Blödsinn an das Rey eine Mary Sue sei und jedes Ausflüchte dazu warum Luke irgendwie viel mehr lernt und macht obwohl man nichts davon sieht
> 
> und ich wüsste nicht wo sich die Hater hier jemals für Kritik interessiert haben, ansonsten würde man nicht immer den gleichen Blödsinn wiederholen bzw. "alles Scheiße was Disney macht" als Kritik durchgehen lässt sollte man sich halt nicht wundern wenn man als Hater bezeichnet wird
> ...


Star Wars ist nicht zerstört, es ist allerdings unbeliebter geworden und hat an Strahlkraft verloren. Der Grund dafür sind die Filme in der Umgang mit der Marke. Die Sequel Trilogie hat die Hälfte der Zuschauer verloren. Das ominösen Haltern anzulasten ist hanebüchen, warum sollten die Zuschauer ausbleiben, weil es anderen nicht gefällt? 

Du benutzt Begriffe wie Hater oder heulen. Warum? Niemand hasst hier. Du nimmst dir einfach heraus Menschen eine extreme Emotion zu Unterstellen, weil sie einer Sache negativ gegenüberstehen. Du ignorierst das Spektrum der Ablehnung und betitelst sie mir einem Extrem. Das ist keine gute Diskussionskultur. Auch das "heulen" haut in diese Kerbe. Anstatt von Kritik zu schreiben, muss es etwas emotionalisierendes sein. 

Rey ist eine Mary Sue, weil sie die Definition einer Mary Sue erfüllt. Sie benötigt keine anderen für ihre Probleme. Sie kann sie selber lösen und steht im Zentrum des Interesses, bei dem sie Jedermann beeindruckt. Gerade im Vergleich zu Luke wird der Unterschied deutlich, denn Luke wäre ohne Freunde, Weggefährten und Zufälle nichts. Er fliegt ständig und kriegt ständig aufs Maul. Nicht jeder mag ihn direkt oder findet ihn interessant.

Ja mancher sagt "alles scheiße was Disney macht". Und? Das ist kein Hass, das ist eine Meinung. Die ist nicht sachlich oder objektiv aber die kann man haben, ohne gleich Extreme zu unterstellen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (22. September 2021)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Welch Ironie.
> Mark Hamill ist einer der größten Kritiker der Sequels.
> Das sollte auch den Fans der Sequels klar sein.



Dies! Aber wird von Lox offenbar gekonnt ignoriert. Sein Post ist daher ein Schuss ins eigene Knie.


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ach und gleich auch noch die garantiert übliche "Hater" Bezeichnung im Kommentar durch Enisra die du garantiert geliked hast.
> Läuft nämlich unter "personenbezogener Angriff":
> _Unter personenbezogenen Angriffen werden insbesondere Beleidigungen, Diffamierungen/Verleumdungen, Schmähkritik, Provokationen und Bedrohungen gegenüber Personen jeder Art einschließlich *externen* Personen, juristischen Personen und *Personengruppen *verstanden._
> 
> Wohl noch nicht die neuesten Regelungen á la COMPUTEC gelesen...



Ensira ist doch nur noch hier, weil ein gewisser Senior Community Officer schützend seine Hand über ihn hält.


----------



## Enisra (22. September 2021)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Ensira ist doch nur noch hier, weil ein gewisser Senior Community Officer schützend seine Hand über ihn hält.



und ihr glaubt auch bestimmt dass ich zum Spaß sage, dass ihr eure Eigenen Texte nicht durchlest oder überhaupt versteht dass ihr selbst andere eigentlich nur permanent beleidigen könnt, vorallem gerne auch unprovoziert in irgendeiner Form

Tja doof wenn man sich selbst ins Knie fickt

Muss schön sein in der Echochamer in der man die Argumente ignorieren kann und in seiner eigenen Welt lebt, in der all die Texte keine Beleidigungen sind und das eine Diskussion ist und alles Scheiße eine Kritik und ihr euch schon gegenseitig beim Mobbing beglückwunschen könnt.

Ach Protipp
schaut doch endlich mal die richtig Fassung, nicht eine komische Raubkopie die einer umgeschnitten hat, weil dann würde man merken dass man nur von Frauenfeindlichen Typen abschreibt die ignorieren das Luke scheinbar auch alles Perfekt kann, selbst als lausiger Buschpilot ein Flieger Ass sein, oder Kurz bei Yoda sein und gegen Vader antreten
Auch würde einem mal auffallen das Chewie auf Kylo schießt, er Rey nicht töten will und sie im Wald total in der Defensive ist, ähnlich wie im Thronsaal, und es grade mal hinbekommt paar Steine hochzuheben. Und instinktives Machtnutzen ist Frauen auch verboten, das dürfen auch nur Männer wie Luke mit Force Pull oder Coran Horn in Die Teuflische Falle. Oder ein Lichtschwert bauen ohne training wie Jaden Corr in Jedi Acedemy. Oh ja, alles Perfekt
Auch verliehrt sie keinesfalls in jedem Film eine Figur zu der sie eine Feste Bindung aufgebaut hat
Oh, Bonus Frauenfeindlichkeit: Auch darf Leia keinen Force Pull machen obwohl sie zwar etwas Training erhalten hat, aber ist halt ne Frau

Aber ihr werden wie immer das ignorieren und lieber glauben ihr wüsstet das ihr recht habt und anderen den Film mies macht, wie damals zu Episode 1 und weiter Jammern


----------



## knarfe1000 (22. September 2021)

@Ensira: Falls du auf meinen Post geantwortet haben solltest - du bist auf Igno...


----------



## SethWinterstein (22. September 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> und ihr glaubt auch bestimmt dass ich zum Spaß sage, dass ihr eure Eigenen Texte nicht durchlest oder überhaupt versteht dass ihr selbst andere eigentlich nur permanent beleidigen könnt, vorallem gerne auch unprovoziert in irgendeiner Form
> 
> Tja doof wenn man sich selbst ins Knie fickt
> 
> ...


Wieso ignorieren? Du wirst doch zitiert und auf deine geschriebenen Inhalte Bezug genommenen du wirst eben nur kritisiert bzw. musst dich mit Gegenargumenten auseinandersetzen.

Auf andere Charaktere zu verweisen und vermeintliche Ähnlichkeiten zu Rey hilft doch nicht, wenn es um die Frage geht ob Rey eine Mary Sue ist, für die sie kritisiert wird. Ja andere Charaktere machen tolle Sachen aber das ist nicht der Punkt. Der Punkt ist, dass Rey keine Unterstützung braucht. Du sagst, Luke tritt nach seinem Besuch bei Yoda gegen Vader an. Richtig und er kriegt auf die Fresse. Da gibt es kein durchatmen und auf ein Mal ist er der super Schwertkämpfer. Nein. Er wird fertig gemacht und die Hand abgehackt und musst dann von seinen Freunden aufgesammelt werden. Luke kann eben nicht alles perfekt.

Überhaupt, mit der Aussage "fickst du dich selbst ins Knie" um es Mal mit deiner Wortwahl auszudrücken. Wenn du sagst "auch" erkennst du an, dass die Kritik zutreffend ist. Du versuchst nur die Darstellung zu rechtfertigen, wobei du aufzeigt, dass du dich inhaltlich nicht mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hast und den Charakter Luke Skywalker nicht kennst. Sonst wäre dir das Scheitern des Charakters und seine Schwächen ein Begriff. Das Fliegen ist tatsächlich keinen Schwäche aber das macht ihn nicht zur Mary Sue, denn anders als du behauptet und wie aufgezeigt, ist er nicht perfekt.

Du solltest auch aufhören anderen Usern zu unterstellen, sie würden Schnittfassungen von frauenfeindlichen Contenterstellern sehen, vor allem wenn du es bist der aufzeigt, inhaltlich nicht den Überblick zu besitzen.

Ich denke auch du solltest dich mit Beleidigung und Mobbing auseinandersetzen. Du scheinst nicht zu wissen was das ist.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. September 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ach Protipp
> schaut doch endlich mal die richtig Fassung, nicht eine komische Raubkopie die einer umgeschnitten hat, weil dann würde man merken dass man nur von Frauenfeindlichen Typen abschreibt die ignorieren das Luke scheinbar


Da kennt sich aber jemand aus ! - nicht !


----------



## arrgh (22. September 2021)

Meine Nichten, mit denen ich gerade die Star Wars-Filme schaue (wir haben soeben Teil 3 gesehen und sie waren begeistert), sind vor kurzem draufgekommen, dass es auch noch Teil 7 - 9 gibt.

Ich habe ihnen gründlich erklärt, warum ich es verheimlichen musste und warum es vor allem in ihrem Interesse läge, diese Filme nicht anzurühren.

Die Größere zeigt sich etwas einsichtig, die Kleinere jedoch ist getrieben von kindlicher Neugierde. Ich mache mir Sorgen... Brüder und Schwestern, gebt mir Kraft, dieses Unheil abzuwenden!


----------



## Gast1649365804 (22. September 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> hab ich schon oft genug getan, aber im rumheulen über Star Wars geht das so unter, weil was anderes kann man halt nicht als Hater
> aber fangen wir mit dem Blödsinn an das Rey eine Mary Sue sei und jedes Ausflüchte dazu warum Luke irgendwie viel mehr lernt und macht obwohl man nichts davon sieht
> 
> und ich wüsste nicht wo sich die Hater hier jemals für Kritik interessiert haben, ansonsten würde man nicht immer den gleichen Blödsinn wiederholen bzw. "alles Scheiße was Disney macht" als Kritik durchgehen lässt sollte man sich halt nicht wundern wenn man als Hater bezeichnet wird
> ...


Hmm, viel zu lernen du noch hast, junger Padawan.


----------



## Frullo (22. September 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Meine Nichten, mit denen ich gerade die Star Wars-Filme schaue (wir haben soeben Teil 3 gesehen und sie waren begeistert), sind vor kurzem draufgekommen, dass es auch noch Teil 7 - 9 gibt.
> 
> Ich habe ihnen gründlich erklärt, warum ich es verheimlichen musste und warum es vor allem in ihrem Interesse läge, diese Filme nicht anzurühren.
> 
> Die Größere zeigt sich etwas einsichtig, die Kleinere jedoch ist getrieben von kindlicher Neugierde. Ich mache mir Sorgen... Brüder und Schwestern, gebt mir Kraft, dieses Unheil abzuwenden!



Finde ich ehrlich gesagt... falsch: Sie sollten sich eine eigene Meinung bilden. Ich find's schon schade, dass Du sie "vorbelastet" hast. Es mag zwar löblich erscheinen, ihnen eine Enttäuschung ersparen zu wollen, aber ob es wirklich eine wird, kannst Du nicht wissen.

Wir haben ja bereits in diesem Thread festgestellt, dass es durchaus Leute geben kann, denen die Disney-Trilogie gefällt. Warum auch nicht? Und wenn sie ihnen (Deinen Nichten) dann tatsächlich gefällt, kann dies doch zu einer anregenden Diskussion führen - nicht wie hier, wo die Atmosphäre knapp unter der toxischen Grenze liegt.


----------



## AgentDynamic (22. September 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> und ihr glaubt auch bestimmt dass ich zum Spaß sage, dass ihr eure Eigenen Texte nicht durchlest


Da du dir nach eigener Aussage die Texte selbst nicht durchließt, weil [Ausrede einsetzen] ist es ständig ein Widerspruch und somit kann dieses Argument(?) nicht  ernst genommen werden - richtig erkannt.


Enisra schrieb:


> oder überhaupt versteht dass ihr selbst andere eigentlich nur permanent beleidigen könnt, vorallem gerne auch unprovoziert in irgendeiner Form


Quelle bitte.


Enisra schrieb:


> Tja doof wenn man sich selbst ins Knie fickt


Könnte das die Quelle sein?
Ich bitte dich, was ist das für ein Ton?
Wenn du ernst genommen werden möchtest, sollte die Ausdrucksweise dich als erstes unterscheiden, ganz gleich in welcher Gossensprache dein Gegenüber sich ausdrückt.


Enisra schrieb:


> Muss schön sein in der Echochamer in der man die Argumente ignorieren kann


Also die allermeisten hier gehen auf deine Argumente ein.


Enisra schrieb:


> und in seiner eigenen Welt lebt, in der all die Texte keine Beleidigungen sind und das eine Diskussion ist


Mir kommt es allmählich  so vor, als hättest du ein recht dünnes Fell.
Im Moment kann ich hier noch keinen derben Flame-Wars erkennen.
Es ist das übliche hin und her, aber der Ton ist ja noch recht moderat, falls dich das stört.


Enisra schrieb:


> und alles Scheiße eine Kritik und ihr euch schon gegenseitig beim Mobbing beglückwunschen könnt.


Oha, sei vorsichtig mit dem Begriff Mobbing.
Es ist sehr klar definiert, was als Mobbing durchgeht und was nicht, zumindest im Berufsleben.


Enisra schrieb:


> Ach Protipp
> schaut doch endlich mal die richtig Fassung, nicht eine komische Raubkopie die einer umgeschnitten hat,


Ich kenne nur die Kinofassungen.
Drei Mal darfst du raten warum...
Und nein, die waren nicht besser.
Wobei Teil 7 wahrscheinlich noch am besten abschneidet.


Enisra schrieb:


> weil dann würde man merken dass man nur von Frauenfeindlichen Typen abschreibt


Frauenfeindlich...?
WTF?


Enisra schrieb:


> die ignorieren das Luke scheinbar auch alles Perfekt kann, selbst als lausiger Buschpilot ein Flieger Ass sein, oder Kurz bei Yoda sein und gegen Vader antreten


Er konnte ja eben nicht alles perfekt. 
Darauf sind die anderen hier schon eingegangen, deren Texte du dir ja ebenfalls nie durchließt.


Enisra schrieb:


> Auch würde einem mal auffallen das Chewie auf Kylo schießt, er Rey nicht töten will und sie im Wald total in der Defensive ist,


Sie hält erst seit kurzem ein Lichtschwert in der Hand.
Kylo hat damit sehr wahrscheinlich intensiv trainiert und sie schafft es dennoch ihn abzuwehren.
Alle Achtung.


> ähnlich wie im Thronsaal, und es grade mal hinbekommt paar Steine hochzuheben.


Das ist ein guter Punkt.
Man kann also durchaus sagen, das Rey in ihrer Darstellung als "Trainee" vorgesehen war aber die Filme bringen dann wiederum soviel Mary Sue Momente ins Spiel, das diese Szenen verblassen.
Das sind diese handwerklichen Fehler, die auch viele Film-Profis bemängeln.
Eine Hand voll Szenen reichen nicht um zu überzeugen, so sehr man sich das auch zurechtbiegen will.


Enisra schrieb:


> Und instinktives Machtnutzen ist Frauen auch verboten,


Quelle bitte.
Wenn das aus dem alten EU stammt an das sich Disney nicht orientiert, wäre der Kontext wichtig.


Enisra schrieb:


> das dürfen auch nur Männer wie Luke mit Force Pull oder Coran Horn in Die Teuflische Falle.


Kontext.


Enisra schrieb:


> Oder ein Lichtschwert bauen ohne training wie Jaden Corr in Jedi Acedemy. Oh ja, alles Perfekt


Dennoch wird auch Jaden Corr seine Schwächen gehabt haben.
Es geht hier um Glaubwürdigkeit nicht um ein Kräftevergleich.


Enisra schrieb:


> Auch verliehrt sie keinesfalls in jedem Film eine Figur zu der sie eine Feste Bindung aufgebaut hat


Wie soll man auch etwas verlieren, was man nie hatte?


Enisra schrieb:


> Oh, Bonus Frauenfeindlichkeit: Auch darf Leia keinen Force Pull machen obwohl sie zwar etwas Training erhalten hat, aber ist halt ne Frau


Kontext.
Einfach nur zu behaupten, alles im alten Star Wars respektive EU sei frauenfeindlich ist zu einfach.


Enisra schrieb:


> Aber ihr werden wie immer das ignorieren und lieber glauben ihr wüsstet das ihr recht habt


Wie willst du das denn beurteilen wenn du die Argumente und die Kritikpunkte nie ließt?
Nach diesem Post habe ich so den Verdacht, das du alle Sequel-Kritiker als frauenverachtende [schlimmes Wort einsetzen] ansiehst.
Da machst du dir das viel zu einfach denn:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RzUz3s-CE5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Enisra schrieb:


> und anderen den Film mies macht,


Es steht also jemand mit einer Waffe hinter dir und verbietet dir die Filme zu gucken?


Enisra schrieb:


> wie damals zu Episode 1 und weiter Jammern


Jammerei wird es immer und überall geben.
Der Trick ist, diese zu filtern und valide Kritik von Geheule zu unterscheiden.
Du hast recht wenn du meinst, nicht alles an den Filmen ist schlecht.
Die Idee zu Finn oder Rey, ein widererstarken eines alten Feindes etc. hatten durchaus Potenzial.
Und ich wette, 99% der Kritiker hier und anderswo hätten sich eine glaubwürdige starke Rey gewünscht.
Sowie Leia z.B..
Oder, um im Genre zu bleiben, Lieutenant Ripley aus Aliens.
Nur, absolut jedem Kritikpunkt Frauenverachtung und Platzhirsch-Verhalten vorzuwerfen ist...
Einfältig, kindisch, unreif, unreflektiert.
Such dir was aus.
Das war ein Hinweis, kein persönlicher Angriff.


----------



## AgentDynamic (22. September 2021)

Nachtrag.
Es wird hier stellenweise suggeriert, die Sequel-Hater seien alles Misogynisten und dergleichen.
Als Gegenargument führe ich folgendes ins Feld:
 Die Sequel-Kritiker hatten Serien wie The Clone Wars sehr positiv und begeistert aufgenommen.
Ich sag nur Ahsoka Tano.
Sie ist eine äußerst beliebte Figur und eine Frau. 
Von einer nervenden Teenie-Göre zu einer respektablen Jedi die ihrem einstigen Meister nachtrauert, das hat der Filoni schon raffiniert eingefädelt. 
Hinzu kommen zahlreiche andere weibliche Figuren aus dem alten EU wie Mara Jade und Bastila Shan.
Dann noch The Mandalorian mit Cara Dune und wieder einer Figur, die ich nicht spoilern möchte.
Es gibt noch zahlreiche andere Damen aus dem SWU die das Prädikat "Taff bis knallhart und dennoch verwundbar" verdient hätten.
Allen voran natürlich unsere geliebte Prinzessin Leia.
Allein die Szene, in der sie Jabba mit der Kette neunen Halsschmuck verpassen will, ist doch eine der besten überhaupt.^^ 
Und nein, ich meine damit nicht ihr Outfit sondern die Tatsache, das kämpft und eben keine damsel in distress ist.
Es geht bei der Kritik an den Sequels nicht um Rey oder das sie eine Frau ist und die ganzen männlichen Fans sich plötzlich bedroht fühlen (willkommen in Absurdistan).
Oder das meinetwegen noch John Boyega alias Finn als Quote erhalten muss, obwohl der Schauspieler wesentlich mehr drauf hat und die Rolle zu einem Witz mutierte und unter seiner Würde ist.
Es geht in erste Linie um glaubwürdige, nahbare Charaktere und ein gut geschriebene Geschichte und nicht um ein Flickenteppich an Fanfiction-Ideen die für sich gesehen interessant sein mögen aber miteinander nicht funktionieren.
Wer das alles dennoch in den Sequels findet - bitte schön, super, Gratulation. *kein Sarkasmus*
Wer es nicht findet, der trauert einer verpassten Chance hinterher.
Einer Chance, aus Rey eine würdige Nachfolgerin zu machen.
Eine, mit der man trauert, mit fiebert, liebt, hasst und sie anspornt, wenn sie im Finale dem "Ihr wisst schon wem" in den Allerwertesten tritt.
Das wurde, wenn überhaupt, von Disney jedoch nur sehr schwach geliefert.
Ein großer Teil der Fans hätte sich mehr für Rey oder die anderen Figuren gewünscht, ganz gleich welchen Geschlechts.
Die "Ihr seid alle Sexisten"-Karte zu ziehen lässt tief blicken.
Geht aber an dem Kernpunkt der Sequel-Kritik weit über 12 Parsec dran vorbei...


----------



## SethWinterstein (22. September 2021)

Der Vorwurf der Misogynie taucht ja immer wieder auf, egal ob Star Wars, Star Trek oder Ghostbusters. Das Problem ist nur, dass dieser Vorwurf jedes Mal ignoriert, dass das jeweilige Franchise bereits lange starke weibliche Rollen hatte. Auch wenn Leia als Damsel in Distress gilt, filmtechnisch ist sie das gar nicht. Dann hat man noch Charaktere wie Ahsoka, ja aber auch Mara Jade oder Jaina Solo oder Aayla Secura, Bastila und viele weitere. Star Trek hatte schon vor Urzeiten Janeway, Jadzia Dex, Bellana Torres und andere. Selbst Ghostbusters hatte ein Expanded Universe mit Frauen über die sich nie beschwert wurde und Janine selbst wurde von Anfang an gefeiert. Es ist vollkommen realitätsfremd und muss wohl auch eine ganz bewusste Strategie sein, wenn man ignoriert, wie lieb den Fandoms lange etablierte weibliche Charaktere oder ganz allgemein deren Existenz ist.

Was übrigens The Mandalorian als besseres Star Wars angeht: Ich tendiere zur Zustimmung aber auch nur bedingt. Auch Mandalorian hat in meinen Augen das Problem der viel zu starken Schwarz-Weiß Zeichnung und von Stormtroopern als reichlich stupides Kanonenfutter. Es ist besser, es gibt großartige Momente aber Antagonisten kann Favreau auch nicht schreiben und kurze Momente besserer Zeichnung werden zügig konterkariert. Ein Timothy Zahn für Serien oder Kinofilme hat es in den 20 Jahren leider nicht gegeben.


----------



## Enisra (22. September 2021)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Der Vorwurf der Misogynie taucht ja immer wieder auf, egal ob Star Wars, Star Trek oder Ghostbusters. Das Problem ist nur, dass dieser Vorwurf jedes Mal ignoriert, dass das jeweilige Franchise bereits lange starke weibliche Rollen hatte. Auch wenn Leia als Damsel in Distress gilt, filmtechnisch ist sie das gar nicht. Dann hat man noch Charaktere wie Ahsoka, ja aber auch Mara Jade oder Jaina Solo oder Aayla Secura, Bastila und viele weitere. Star Trek hatte schon vor Urzeiten Janeway, Jadzia Dex, Bellana Torres und andere. Selbst Ghostbusters hatte ein Expanded Universe mit Frauen über die sich nie beschwert wurde und Janine selbst wurde von Anfang an gefeiert. Es ist vollkommen realitätsfremd und muss wohl auch eine ganz bewusste Strategie sein, wenn man ignoriert, wie lieb den Fandoms lange etablierte weibliche Charaktere oder ganz allgemein deren Existenz ist.
> 
> Was übrigens The Mandalorian als besseres Star Wars angeht: Ich tendiere zur Zustimmung aber auch nur bedingt. Auch Mandalorian hat in meinen Augen das Problem der viel zu starken Schwarz-Weiß Zeichnung und von Stormtroopern als reichlich stupides Kanonenfutter. Es ist besser, es gibt großartige Momente aber Antagonisten kann Favreau auch nicht schreiben und kurze Momente besserer Zeichnung werden zügig konterkariert. Ein Timothy Zahn für Serien oder Kinofilme hat es in den 20 Jahren leider nicht gegeben.



jaaaa
wenn sich nur die Frage stellt: komisch, der Typ macht das gleiche wie die Frau und ist nicht als überpowered betitelt
man legt sich zwar irgendwo ausreden zurecht und postet irgendwelche Videos von Leuten die Clickbait betreiben warum der eine irgendwo VIEL mehr gelernt hat, auch wenn man überhaupt nichts davon sieht oder hört, wo könnte das Problem liegen ...
Ja, Luke braucht länger, aber Luke schaukelt sich auch 3 Jahre lang die Eier und wo gelingt ihm was nicht in der Trilogie? Der Angriff gegen Vader, weil er keine Jahre lange Kampferfahrung mit dem Bo hatte.
Oder hättte man das auch mal im Film auch sagen müssen damit es einige verstehen und nicht nur zeigen dass wenn jemand der Jahre lang alleine in der Wüste lebt auch Kämpfen kann wie die Nummer dass Luke nicht mit dem X-Wink abschmiert weil seine T-16 Skyhopper ähnliche Steuerung wie ein X-Wing hat?
Nebst das die Hater hier auch ignorieren, dass in der Animationsreihe zu Leia sie auch das macht was sie in den ersten drei Filmen gemacht hat "kritisiert" wird und was von Feminist Propaganda gefaselt wird ... von einer erzählung der ersten 3 Teile in Animationsform und man halt von solchen Leuten abschreibt
Aber man ignoriert halt auch Newtons Drittes Gesetz bei Leia wenn man sich wundert warum wenn man mit einem unsichtbaren Seil an etwas zieht, dann davon angezogen wird

Nebst dass sich auch bei Star Trek hier viele der gleichen Typen hier über SJW aufgeregt haben ... 
bei Star Trek ...
bei Star Wars ist das schon dämlich gewesen, aber ... bei Star Trek? Das wird einem nur noch mehr auf die Nase gedrückt bei einer Folge He-Man
abgesehen davon hat man auch bei Star Trek sowas:




__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1440670391383445512

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



und so eine Dumme Aussage soll dann nicht Frauenfeindlich sein sondern Kritik?

Und ja, Früher hat das keinen gejuckt, was die ganze Speudokritik an Star Wars noch mehr Banane werden lässt, man stelle sich nur vor Aliens würde heute raus kommen und Ripley als Zivilistin der Gurkentruppe befehle erteilt
Oder das erste Metroid
Oder man schaut sich an James Bond an, was Daniel Craig zu einer weiblichen Darstellerin als Bond gesagt hat und was Clickbaitseiten wie New York Post drauß gemacht haben
Hätte es Früher nicht gegeben, da wurde ohne Probleme über eine Jane Bond Reihe nachgedacht und jetzt? Toxische Explosion Fragiler Männlichkeit die sich was zusammenreimt und so tut als sei man überhaupt nicht in irgendeiner Form Toxisch


----------



## Enisra (22. September 2021)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Sie hält erst seit kurzem ein Lichtschwert in der Hand.
> Kylo hat damit sehr wahrscheinlich intensiv trainiert und sie schafft es dennoch ihn abzuwehren.
> Alle Achtung.



wie Lange ist Rey auf Jakku? 12 Jahre? Vorallem alleine! Und führt die ganze Zeit einen Kampfstab bestimmt nicht als Deko mit sich rum, die hatte mehr Nahkampferfahrung als Luke vs. Vader und auch der wollte Luke nicht töten
Siehe die Szene mit dem Komischen Steinmenschen in TLJ. Rey kennt vielleicht keine Schwerkampfform, aber weiß wie man damit kämpft, es wird nur nicht dumpf auf die Nase gedrückt, das nennt sich "show don't tell" was generell eine schlechte Form der erzählung ist weil man den Zuschauer damit für doof hält

Und Quellen zu den Beleidigungen? Such die Kommentare von den Leuten durch die hier Favs verteilen

Und ja, das ist ein Clickbait Video die davon Leben Clickbait zu betreiben in den man Dinge erfindet, den Mist schau ich bestimmt nicht an, nicht mal mit Addblocker


----------



## Gast1649365804 (22. September 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> jaaaa
> wenn sich nur die Frage stellt: komisch, der Typ macht das gleiche wie die Frau und ist nicht als überpowered betitelt
> man legt sich zwar irgendwo ausreden zurecht und postet irgendwelche Videos von Leuten die Clickbait betreiben warum der eine irgendwo VIEL mehr gelernt hat, auch wenn man überhaupt nichts davon sieht oder hört, wo könnte das Problem liegen ...
> Ja, Luke braucht länger, aber Luke schaukelt sich auch 3 Jahre lang die Eier und wo gelingt ihm was nicht in der Trilogie? Der Angriff gegen Vader, weil er keine Jahre lange Kampferfahrung mit dem Bo hatte.
> ...


Wenn du das bitte noch übersetzen würdest? Oder wie soll man das ganze zusammenhangslose Geschwurbel bitte interpretieren oder speziell für Dich vereinfacht gefragt: Was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (23. September 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> jaaaa



Sei mir nich bös. Aber vielleicht solltest du dich doch nicht zu sehr von deinen Gefühlen leiten lassen. 
Hier sind alle jetzt die pösen pösen Buben, die weil sie die neue Ausrichtung von Dinsneys Trilogie nicht gut finden, direkt frauenfeindlich. Find sowas nicht gut, gerade wenn die meisten hier ihre Sicht sogar gut begründen. Das ist wie das immer wieder vorgebrachte Totschlagargument zur rechten Ecke zu gehören.

Ich muss es mal loswerden. Natürlich gibt es immer wieder einige lautstarke Meinungen die befremdlich wirken. Und ja, auch Magazine und die von dir genannten Youtuber die somit so manch hitzige Themen für Clickbait hochladen machen da fröhlich mit. Aber hier schreiben die Leute doch genau warum sie so empfinden.

Abseits davon das es eben auch nur eigene Meinungen sind, sollte man das Große nicht aus den Augen lassen;
Die Fans oder einfach das Groß des Publikums hat und hatte weniger Probleme mit starken Frauen, anders farbigen Menschen, etc. Das Problem hat nur Hollywood, oder eher generell die oberen Etagen reicher Firmen, egal ob Film- oder Videospielindustrie.

Sie sind es die glauben alles machen zu können ohne mit Konsquenzen zu rechnen. Und durch die zahlreichen Aufdeckungen, den Anschuldigungen, dadurch entstandenen Gesetzen, den Gerichtsverhandlungen, den hohen finanziellen Verlusten, gerade auch an der Börse, und des Image-Schadens, dank inet viral Weltweit, sowie daraus resultierenden Kündigungen, und der daraus formierte Bewegung-- die sich eigentlich gegen die dicken Bosse richtete --  kehrten etliche Firmen, ganz im Sinne des üblichen Marketings, den Spieß um, und taten so als wäre es ein generelles Problem in der Gesellschaft. Wir sind es eigentlich, nicht Hollywood. Du, nicht die großen Firmen. Und somit musste etwas getan werden und "endlich"(?) werden "jetzt"(?) auch starke Frauen gezeigt und nicht nur der alte weiße Mann in der Hauptrolle. Schließlich gab es sowas bis jetzt ja nie... Und all denen da draußen muss man es umso mehr zeigen, wie stark und verschieden Filme und Spiele sind! Endlich haben auch Frauen, Behinderte, Homosexuelle, Tiere und Pflanzen, bedeutende Rollen in den Produktionen, auch wenn ja alle etwas dagegen haben! Du, er, sein Merschweinchen, ihr müsst endlich überzeugt werden. Denn das gabs ja alles vorher nie!!!11elf 

Glückwunsch. Du wurdest von der Content-Mafia unbewusst instrumentalisiert. Brot und spiele, bitte kaufen sie auch weiterhin unser Produkt.

Ich glaube Menschen die mit Händen und Füßen Hollywoods selbst erschaffenen ungerechtigskeits-Dotrin Aufmerksamkeit schenken, sind selbst generell sehr empfänglich für diese besagten Clickbait-Youtuber & co., und wittern fortan überall den pösen alten weißen Mann (der in Wahrheit nur ein Firmen-Boss ist, und niemand aus der normalen Gesellschaft, also das Fußvolk).

Denn du zählst es doch selber auf.
Hier wird alles in ein Topf geworfen, umgerührt, reingespuckt, die Hollywood-Denkweise angenommen, und so getan als wenn wir hier, die so 30-55 jährigen zumindest, nicht alle schon immer Fans oder zumindest Konsumenten von XY waren wo eben genau auch  Frauen, Schwarze, Aliens, oder sonst was die Hauptrolle hatten. Hallo??

Ob SW, Star Trek, Aliens, gar He-Man, MASK, und selbst Metroid, Tomb Raider, Alle unter einem Dach, Bill Cosby Show, Clair Redfield, Chun-Li, Beverly Hills Cop, Der Prinz von Bel Air, völlig egal was davon.. Das haben zumindest die 30-55 jährigen alles geschaut und gespielt, waren begeistert oder gar Fans. Und überall dort waren bereits starke Frauen oder andere Nationalitäten, welche man konsumierte.. trotz oder weil in der Hauptrolle?? Das war doch völlig egal! Es war gut, und gut ist!

In Rogue One ist doch mehr oder minder auch eine Frau die Hauptrolle. Und trotz das es nicht mehr von G.Lucas ist, sondern gar von Disney, ist er doch gut geworden. Immer noch meilenweit besser als die Ep.7-9! Aber nur weil eine Frau, mehr oder minder, in der Hauptrolle ist, hat Disney dann einen Freifahrtschein? Nein! That's it.  Und um mehr geht es hier den meisten wohl auch nicht. Da muss man jetzt keinen sinnlosen Krieg gegen diese Leute führen, die überhaupt nichts gegen Frauen im allgemeinen in Hauptrollen haben.

Und da der Post eh schon zu lang ist, und Leute die bis hierhin kamen, und deren Kaffee immer noch nicht alle ist, wohl eh nichts besseres zu tun haben, bitte nur weiter lesen wenn euch echt langweilig ist:

Nachdem Obi-Wan in Ep.4 Luke, immer noch der Nachkomme vom mächtigen Anakin Skywalker (welcher mit bereits 9(?) einen höheren Medi-Chlorianwert als Meister Yoda hat), unter seine Fittiche nimmt, er nach seinem Tod an der Akademy sein Training fortsetzt, um dann in die Ausbildung bei Meister Yoda zu gehen, erfährt Han und wir doch erst in in Ep.6 das Luke jetzt endlich ein Jedi ist. Das is nach deren Zeitrechnung zumindest bis dahin, wie lange, mind. 4 Jahre? Davor konnte er mit viel Mühe nur ein Stück Metall aus dem Schnee ziehen und einhändig Handstand, und war bis dahin weiterhin ein Hitzkopf der sich übereilt in einem natürlich unausgeglichenen Kampf die Hand abhacken ließ.
Rey aber lernt in gefühlt der selben Woche wie sie die neue Ornung niedermäht und den Frieden zurück in die Galaxis bringt. Ende.  Nein nicht ganz! Denn Disneys Drehbuch-Jongleure biegten dank Regisseur-Hütchenspiel immer wieder knackig-dolle Twists ein. Ihre Eltern waren gar keine Schrotthändler, Ätschi-Bätsch! Der mächtige Imperator ist dein Großpapa Suße! Na, cool wa! Jaahaa, deswegen braucht sie auch nicht lesen lernen, ähm Jedi-Zeug trainieren. Gut doch, etwas Fanbonus mit Steinen und Leia, dann reichts aber.

Falls du noch da bist:
Versteh mich bitte wirklich nicht falsch, umsonst schreib ich das alles ja nicht. Aber ok. Klick dich vielleicht weniger durch die ganzen Hate-Medien da draußen, denn die springen selbst alle nur auf einen Zug, der könstlich konstruiert ist, um weiterhin Geld zu scheffeln. Und jeder will daran teilnehmen.
Hier aber bspw., sind Menschen, wie du und ich, die sind in Wahrheit auch Fans. Denen nicht alles unwichtig ist, die noch nie zumindest größere Probleme mit bestimmten Rollen hatten, aber denen es dennoch ab und zu auf den Senkel geht das ihre Geschichten und Charaktere von damals aus ihrer Kindheit so durch den Fleischwolf gezogen werden.
Auch in wie weit man sich als Fan zählt ist wie jede normale Meinung völlig egal. Ich zB spiel zwar bei SW auch Randgeschichten, aber für mich zählt primär nur die Filmreihe als Kanon. Weniger die Serien, völlig kalt lassen mich die Comics. Sind alles oft eh nur nachträglich hinzugedichtete Erklärungen, was man sich zwar oft gefragt hat, aber oft auch nur unbefriedigend beantwortet wurde. Aber an die die es schrieben, es heißt: Jaden Korr und Corran Horn.

Tschüüüs.


----------



## Frullo (23. September 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und Quellen zu den Beleidigungen? Such die Kommentare von den Leuten durch die hier Favs verteilen



Liebe Enisra

Aber wer hat Dich hier, direkt in diesem Thread beleidigt? Nicht in irgendeinem anderen Thread. Nicht in irgendeiner anderen Auseinandersetzung bei der irgendwann Ad Hominem-Fetzen geflogen sind. Hier.

Wer? 

Denn ich bin mir sicher, ich habe Dir auch schon beleidigendes an den Kopf geworfen, irgendwann mal. Es gab Zeiten, da stand ich drauf, mich an einer gewürzten Flamewar zu beteiligen. Aber ich habe inständig versucht, mich diesbezüglich zu bessern. 

Und wenn ich Dich tatsächlich irgendwann mal in der Hitze des Gefechtes beleidigt habe, dann möchte ich mich hiermit für all diese möglichen male entschuldigen.

Aber bitte, versuch doch mal in neuen Threads nicht gleich all den Ballast aus alten Threads mit rein zu schleppen.


----------



## fud1974 (23. September 2021)

Ach herrje.... Ich dachte wir hätten diese fruchtlosen Diskussionen mal hinter uns gelassen. Erstaunlich wie die Leute wegen so ein bißchen Fiktion immer gleich so abgehen.. aber hey, sind schon Leute wegen weniger massakriert worden! 



SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Du sagst, Luke tritt nach seinem Besuch bei Yoda gegen Vader an. Richtig und er kriegt auf die Fresse. Da gibt es kein durchatmen und auf ein Mal ist er der super Schwertkämpfer. Nein. Er wird fertig gemacht und die Hand abgehackt und musst dann von seinen Freunden aufgesammelt werden. Luke kann eben nicht alles perfekt.



Ach Gott.. als wäre die klassische Trilogie ein Gipfelpunkt der Logik gewesen. Die Filme waren seit jeher auch schon damals merklich unter Druck entstanden und teilweise arg "zusammengenagelt" was Drehbuch und Schnitt anging.

"Er wird fertiggemacht.." ... ja klar, mit einer Basic Ausbildung übersteht er mehr als 5 Sekunden gegen jemanden, der als Macht-Höchstbegabter  der letzten Jahrhunderte ganze Armeen aufhalten kann.. gut, er WOLLTE ihn nicht wirklich verletzen, ist klar, denn er will ihn ja auf seine Seite ziehen, aber Luke gelingt es einen Treffer anzusetzen.. ne, ist klar.. 

Schon damals musste sich die Logik dem Effekt und der Dramaturgie unterordnen.. und das war noch der beste Film aus der Reihe.

Da haben wir schon vor bald 40 Jahren drüber gelacht.

Damit will ich die Skywalker Trilogie jetzt nicht in den Himmel heben, aber manchmal erscheint mir das Podest, auf dem die alten Filme gehoben werden zu noch, und die Grube, in der die neuen Sachen versenkt werden, zu tief.


----------



## SethWinterstein (23. September 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> jaaaa
> wenn sich nur die Frage stellt: komisch, der Typ macht das gleiche wie die Frau und ist nicht als überpowered betitelt
> man legt sich zwar irgendwo ausreden zurecht und postet irgendwelche Videos von Leuten die Clickbait betreiben warum der eine irgendwo VIEL mehr gelernt hat, auch wenn man überhaupt nichts davon sieht oder hört, wo könnte das Problem liegen ...
> Ja, Luke braucht länger, aber Luke schaukelt sich auch 3 Jahre lang die Eier und wo gelingt ihm was nicht in der Trilogie? Der Angriff gegen Vader, weil er keine Jahre lange Kampferfahrung mit dem Bo hatte.
> ...



Man legt sich Ausreden zurecht? Man hat Argumente und du bist bisher nicht in der Lage auf die Bezug zu nehmen. Selbst bei den Beleidigungen bist du nicht fähig sie zu zitieren. Du beteiligst dich an einer Diskussion, im Grunde fütterst du sie aber sie ist äußerst einseitig, weil du dich nicht engagierst. Du stellst wilde Behauptungen auf, setzt andere User mit Begriffen wie Hater herab und gehst auch nicht auf Argumente ein. Man könnte fast meinen das du trollst aber das würde bewusstes provozieren um des provozierend bedeuten. Ich glaube aber dass du das völlig ernst meinst. Nur gerade dann solltest du durchatmen und bevor du in die Tasten haust etwas mehr nachdenken. Über die Inhalte der Posts anderer User und wie du ihnen begegnest.

Warum Luke keine Mary Sue ist:
- wird von Sandleuten angegriffen, niedergeschlagen und wäre ohne Obi-Wan verloren gewesen
- wird in der Bar von Mos Ridley angegriffen und nur Obi-Wan verhindert schlimmeres
- Han und Luke verstehen sich nicht besonders gut als sie sich begegnen
- bei der Befreiung von Leia ist es Leia welche den rettenden Weg vorgibt
- in der Müllpresse wird er fast ertränkt, er wird nur durch die Bewegung der Müllpresse gerettet
- die Müllpresse zerquetscht ihn beinahe, er wird nur durch R2 gerettet
- beim Angriff auf den Todesstern rettet ihn Han vor Vader, ohne hätte er seinen Millionentreffer nicht ansetzen können
- auf Hoth wird er von einem Wampa angegriffen und nur vom ihn suchenden Hab gerettet
- auf Dagobah gelingt es ihm nicht den X-Eing herauszuziehen, das übernimmt Yoda
- auf Bespin retten sich seine Freunde selber
- auf Bespin kommt es zum Kampf mit Vader, den er mitsamt seiner Hand und seinem Lichtschwert verliert und dann von Leia und Lando gerettet wird

Ich wüsste nicht inwiefern hier Luke und Rey eine Ähnlichkeit hätten die über ein Leben auf einem Wüstenplaneten hinausginge. Beide Charaktere sind komplett anders angelegt. Rey ist im Mittelpunkt des Interesses im Universum und weiß sich in fast jeder Situation selbst zu helfen. Luke ist auf andere angewiesen und entwickelt sich graduell.
Es braucht gar keine andere Seite aber andere Seiten übernehmen natürlich eben diese Argumentation für einen, so dass man es sich einfach machen und auf diese verweisen kann, anstatt eine lange Abhandlung zu schreiben wie ich es jetzt Mal tue.

Ich weiß nicht von welcher Animationsreihe zu Leia du sprichst aber Filme stehen für sich. Ich kann nicht vom Zuschauer fordern, dass er zum Verständnis irgendein anderes Werk gelesen oder gesehen hat. Es gibt allerdings weit mehr Kritik als nur, dass Leia durch das All fliegt. Das ist argh verkürzt. Ihr gesamter Charakter in den Sequels ist problematisch, da sie jedes Gefühl von Eigenverantwortung missen lässt.

Die Aufregung über "SJW" hat eben etwas damit zutun, dass das was sie schreiben qualitativ minderwertig ist. Und das wird auch wie aufgezeigt argumentativ untermauert.

Bevor Aliens rauskommt, müsste erst ein Mal Alien herauskommen. Niemand hat ein Problem mit Alien oder Aliens. Du tust dir mit solchen Beispielen keinen Gefallen. Es zeigt nämlich, dass offensichtlich die Kritiker gar kein Problem mit starken weiblichen Charakteren haben. Wenn das dein ganzer Dreh und Angelpunkt ist, fliegst du ziemlich auf die Nase. Die Kritik ist inhaltlicher Natur. Es geht nicht darum dass Rey oder Leis Frauen sind, sondern und Writing. Um Charakterzeichnung, Koheränz, Authenzität. Das Geschlecht ist Latte. Vielleicht solltest du dich mehr mir dem Inhalt auseinandersetzen als diskriminierende Formulierungen zu lernen, mit denen du andere (und anscheinend auch gern Männer) herabsetzt.

Zuletzt noch zu deinem Twitter Post mit dem Screenshot eines Kommentars unter einem Posts (also nicht Mal ein Verweis auf die Originalquelle): du pickst dir 1 Kommentar aus dem globalen Internet heraus. Und was du dabei bewusst oder unbewusst unter den Tisch fallen lässt ist, dass Riker auch "Nummer 1“ war. Es ist also nicht ein Mal wenigstens eindeutig, sondern kann sich sogar um ein Missverständnis handeln.
Davon ab hat hier aber niemand irgendwo gesagt, dass es gar keine Frauenfeindlichkeit gäbe. Also selbst wenn du hier irgendwo einen Kommentar findest der ganz eindeutig frauenfeindlich wäre, wäre das schlicht irrelevant. Du bräuchtest sehr viel mehr um darzustellen, dass "die Hater" wie du Kritiker gerne diffamiert, ja misogyn getrieben wären.


----------



## SethWinterstein (23. September 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ach herrje.... Ich dachte wir hätten diese fruchtlosen Diskussionen mal hinter uns gelassen. Erstaunlich wie die Leute wegen so ein bißchen Fiktion immer gleich so abgehen.. aber hey, sind schon Leute wegen weniger massakriert worden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir ist nicht klar, wo du irgendein Logikproblem nennst. Luke und Vader kämpfen und Luke ditscht Vader an der Schulter. Daran ist nichts besonderes oder unmögliches. Dass Vader Machthöchstbegabter  der letzten Jahrhunderte wäre ist nicht aus dem Film. Dass Vader ganze Armeen allein aufhalten kann ebenso wenig. Das sind Dinge die du von woanders her hast, die aber für den Film keine Rolle spielen, weil dieser vor allem anderen kam. Ich weiß auch nicht wer "wir" ist aber worüber du lachst ist kein Argument für oder gegen irgendetwas. Das Podest auf dem die alten Filme gehoben werden existiert vor allem deswegen, weil sie eben tatsächlich äußerst gut sind und diese Logiklücken so nicht existieren. Makellos sind sie selbstredend nicht, gerade was Elemente angeht wie die Zeit, von der man als Zuschauer nicht unbedingt versteht wie viel nun vergangen ist oder Lukes Entwicklung bezüglich der Macht zwischen TESB und ROTJ. Da aber auch niemand behauptet hätte die Filme seien perfekt, ist das auch kein Problem. Es sind kleinere Schwächen, wie sie jeder Film hat und manchmal auch nicht anders gehen.


----------



## fud1974 (23. September 2021)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Das Podest auf dem die alten Filme gehoben werden existiert vor allem deswegen, weil sie eben tatsächlich äußerst gut sind und diese Logiklücken so nicht existieren.



Erstaunlich wie das gleich die Leute bewegt.. 

Ich sag es mal so, Episode IV ist ein vergleichsweise panisch zusammengenageltes Ding, dem man seine problematische Produktion und seinen Regisseur am Rande des Nervenzusammenbruchs anmerkt..  aber ja, er ist ein Klassiker weil er auch Dinge gemacht hat die man so noch nicht gesehen hatte, und klar, auch für mich gehört er zum festen Film-Kanon den man sich immer wieder anschauen kann.

Episode V war der Gipfel, den finde ich noch mit am besten (trotz einiger Probleme), VI war dann wieder eher Durchschnitt, aber natürlich auch ikonisch.

Aber es waren halt auch die richtigen Filme zur richtigen Zeit. Nicht alles davon hält für mich einer heutigen Betrachtung stand.

Aber hey, es gilt das oben geschriebene, nur in einer anderen Richtung.. niemand nimmt euch die ursprüngliche Trilogie weg!

Okay, außer George Lucas selber..


----------



## Chemenu (23. September 2021)

Herrje, jetzt hab ich glatt Lust auf gutes Star Wars bekommen. Glaub ich schmeiß heut Abend die Rogue One Blu Ray in die PS4.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (23. September 2021)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Herrje, jetzt hab ich glatt Lust auf gutes Star Wars bekommen. Glaub ich schmeiß heut Abend die Rogue One Blu Ray in die PS4.


Ja, schon bezeichnend, dass in den letzten Jahren die Spin Off‘s die „besseren“ Star Wars Filme waren.


----------



## Rdrk710 (23. September 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ach Gott.. als wäre die klassische Trilogie ein Gipfelpunkt der Logik gewesen. Die Filme waren seit jeher auch schon damals merklich unter Druck entstanden und teilweise arg "zusammengenagelt" was Drehbuch und Schnitt anging.



Damit hast du 100%ig recht.

Was ich persönlich aber gut verstehen kann - und das ist das einzige, was ich an der Stelle dazu sagen will - dass der Fan (kommt ja von Fanatiker ) durchaus mit Recht darauf hoffen konnte, dass rund 40 Jahre nach dem Original eben genau diese Lücken und Probleme nicht mehr auftauchen würden, insbesondere angesichts des Budgets und der Armee an verfügbaren Schreiberlingen.

Stattdessen wurde die NT in meinen Augen dann doch ein ziemlich fauler Rehash der OT, der die Schwächen der OT einfach mitkopiert, manche glättet, andere dafür ausbreitet.

Ich kann daher den allgemeinen Frust schon irgendwie nachvollziehen. Mir selbst kommt es jedenfalls so vor, als hätte man die heutigen Mittel hauptsächlich dafür eingesetzt, größere, schönere Effekte einzupflanzen, anstatt das "Star Wars der 2020er" zu kreieren.


----------



## Frullo (23. September 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Damit will ich die Skywalker Trilogie jetzt nicht in den Himmel heben, aber manchmal erscheint mir das Podest, auf dem die alten Filme gehoben werden zu noch, und die Grube, in der die neuen Sachen versenkt werden, zu tief.



Man darf dieser Meinung sein - genauso wie man die gegenteilige Meinung vertreten darf: (Simpel ausgedrückt) Die alten Filme sind Klassiker, die neuen Filme sind Schrott.

Und man sollte dieser gegenteiligen Meinung sein dürfen, ohne:

"objektive" Argumente anbringen zu müssen, was denn nun an den alten Filmen konkret besser war als in den neuen.
pauschal als frauenfeindlich betitelt zu werden.
das Prädikat "Hater" zu erhalten.
Natürlich gibt es Idioten, bei denen Misogynie die Ursache für ihre negativen Kommentare ist. Ebenso solche, die aus dem Online-Verriss von Star Wars eine Lebensart gemacht haben.

Aber ich wage mal zu behaupten, die grosse Mehrheit jener, die sich hier negativ gegenüber der NT äussern, gehören nicht dazu - Marcia Lucas gehört doch mit Sicherheit nicht dazu: Und sie findet die NT nun mal schlecht.

Inzwischen ist das Star Wars Universum aufgrund all der Filme, Serien, Bücher und Spiele derart komplex geworden, dass die Bezeichnung "Star Wars Fan" doch eine äusserst ungenaue Aussage darstellt. Fan wovon denn genau? Von allem was irgendwie mit Star Wars zu tun hat, inklusive Holiday Special und Ewok-Filmen? Oder ist man Purist und steht ausschliesslich auf die OT? Oder Film-Lucasianer? Oder Allgemein-Lucasianer (der dann eben auch die Clone Wars Animationsserie mag)? Oder...? 
Inzwischen ist dieses Universum so gross, dass die Bezeichnung Star Wars Fan lediglich mit Sicherheit aussagt, dass man irgendeinen Aspekt dieses Universums oberaffengeil findet.
Es ist dann schlichtweg arrogant und vermessen jemand anderem dieses Fandom abzustreiten, weil er die eigene Definition dessen, was einen Star Wars Fan ausmachen soll nicht erfüllt.

Und zu guter Letzt: Ja, vermutlich ist dieser Thread nicht mehr als eine Echokammer für all jene, die mit der NT unglücklich sind. So what? Dürfen die sich nicht irgendwo finden? Müssen die gleich angefeindet werden? 

Muss nicht sein, oder?


----------



## anjuna80 (23. September 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal so, Episode IV ist ein vergleichsweise panisch zusammengenageltes Ding, dem man seine problematische Produktion und seinen Regisseur am Rande des Nervenzusammenbruchs anmerkt..


Den Eindruck hatte ich nie. Klar, der Geldmangel war bekannt und ab und an ersichtlich. Aber "panisch zusammengenagelt" und "Rande des Nervenzusammenbruchs" erkennt man ohne Hintergrundwissen nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. September 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Meine Nichten, mit denen ich gerade die Star Wars-Filme schaue (wir haben soeben Teil 3 gesehen und sie waren begeistert), sind vor kurzem draufgekommen, dass es auch noch Teil 7 - 9 gibt.
> 
> Ich habe ihnen gründlich erklärt, warum ich es verheimlichen musste und warum es vor allem in ihrem Interesse läge, diese Filme nicht anzurühren.
> 
> Die Größere zeigt sich etwas einsichtig, die Kleinere jedoch ist getrieben von kindlicher Neugierde. Ich mache mir Sorgen... Brüder und Schwestern, gebt mir Kraft, dieses Unheil abzuwenden!


Du hast ihnen nicht ernsthaft EP1-3 gezeigt?! Was bist du bloss für ein Unmensch...


----------



## Frullo (23. September 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du hast ihnen nicht ernsthaft EP1-3 gezeigt?! Was bist du bloss für ein Unmensch...


@fud1974 

Und auch dieser Meinung darf man sein, und ist trotzdem Star Wars Fan


----------



## fud1974 (23. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> @fud1974
> 
> Und auch dieser Meinung darf man sein, und ist trotzdem Star Wars Fan



Was sprichst du mich damit an? Ich habe dass doch nie abgestritten dass jeder seine Meinung haben darf oder "Fan" - was immer das ist - sein darf von dem, was er will?

Dafür wäre mir das Thema nicht wichtig genug, da würde ich mich bestimmt nicht streiten drüber.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (23. September 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du hast ihnen nicht ernsthaft EP1-3 gezeigt?! Was bist du bloss für ein Unmensch...


Wobei ich den dritten ja akzeptabel fand. So, jetzt logge ich mich aber lieber fix wieder aus


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. September 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Wobei ich den dritten ja akzeptabel fand. So, jetzt logge ich mich aber lieber fix wieder aus


Wären die ersten Episoden auf dem Niveau von EP3 gäbe es auch kaum was zu kritisieren... Naja, okay, Sachen wie, diese hätten auch nicht sein gemusst. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFe_5j9KByo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6cmwTrTMqCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Irgendwie können wir doch froh sein dass Lucas selbst nicht mehr Hand an EP7-9 gelegt hat. ^^


----------



## Frullo (23. September 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Was sprichst du mich damit an? Ich habe dass doch nie abgestritten dass jeder seine Meinung haben darf oder "Fan" - was immer das ist - sein darf von dem, was er will?
> 
> Dafür wäre mir das Thema nicht wichtig genug, da würde ich mich bestimmt nicht streiten drüber.


Das war als Ergänzung meines, ebenfalls an Dich gerichteten, Posts gedacht  - als weiteres Beispiel dafür, dass es Star Wars Fans in allen Ausprägungen gibt. 

Sogar solche, die die neue Trilogie den Prequels vorziehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> @fud1974
> 
> Und auch dieser Meinung darf man sein, und ist trotzdem Star Wars Fan


Nur um was klarzustellen :
Ich bin * kein* Fan. Ich sympathisiere mit der Reihe natürlich, aber EP1-3 sind für mich halt schwer zu ertragen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. September 2021)

Naja, ich fand jeweils einen Film der PT und ST gut - Episode 3 und 7.

Über den Rest mag man den Mantel des Schweigens hüllen. Da habe ich keine Präferenzen


----------



## AgentDynamic (23. September 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> wie Lange ist Rey auf Jakku? 12 Jahre? Vorallem alleine! Und führt die ganze Zeit einen Kampfstab bestimmt nicht als Deko mit sich rum,


Ein Lichtschwert und ein Kampfstab sind sich ähnlich aber eben nicht identisch, das schließt die Handhabung mit ein.
Da du dich ja recht gut mit SW auskennst, sollten dir die zusätzlichen Gefahren bei einem Lichtschwertkampf bewusst sein.
Natürlich wurde dieses "verborgende Talent" von vielen als Hinweis darauf gedeutet, woher Rey stammen könnte.


Enisra schrieb:


> die hatte mehr Nahkampferfahrung als Luke vs. Vader und auch der wollte Luke nicht töten


Wieviel Nahkampferfahrung sie tatsächlich hatte, weiß niemand.
Ist alles von ihr Autodidakt oder hatte sie irgendeinen Trainer oder *Trommelwirbel*  liegt es an den Genen?


Enisra schrieb:


> Siehe die Szene mit dem Komischen Steinmenschen in TLJ. Rey kennt vielleicht keine Schwerkampfform, aber weiß wie man damit kämpft,


Woher weiß sie das denn?
Ein Stab führt sich anders als ein Schwert, vor allem wenn das Schwert eine alles durchschneidende 360 Grad Klinge hat.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt musste klar sein, das sie eine außergewöhnliche Herkunft hat.


Enisra schrieb:


> es wird nur nicht dumpf auf die Nase gedrückt, das nennt sich "show don't tell" was generell eine schlechte Form der erzählung ist weil man den Zuschauer damit für doof hält


Naja, das ist schon recht ironisch, wo Rian Johnson den Film als auch die Fans nicht sonderlich ernstnahm, wenn man sich so manche Interviews ansieht.
Und mit nicht ernst nehmen ist eine herablassende Art gemeint, für die man in jeder anderen Firma gefeuert werden würde, würde man so mit Kunden umspringen.
Es ist dabei irrelevant, wie gehässig, wie kritisch, wie unzufrieden die Kunden sind.

Das "show don´t tell" ist außerdem aus erzählerischer Sicht offensichtlich grandios fehlplatziert, denn selbst dafür braucht man einen Ausgangspunkt.
Wir wissen nur Rey kann schon sehr viele Dinge sehr gut.
Es gibt hier und da versteckte Hinweise, alles bleibt geheimnisvoll.
Wieso weshalb warum  erfahren wir erst ganz zum Schluss - mehr oder weniger.
Einen Grund in ihrer Herkunft wurde ja auch vor dem Finale schon gemunkelt. 
Der YT-Kanal Generation Film hatte dazu eine interessante Theorie, wegen der Spiegelszene.

Aber erst nach dem Finale musste Disney extra ein Buch rausbringen, um es näher zu erklären.
Sie ist also die [Geschwärzt] eines missratenen *Störgeräusche* von *Störgeräusche*.
Das ist die Krücke um Kartenhaus von Plot irgendwie zu stützen.
Ich bitte dich, dass ist keine gute Geschichte, das ist schlecht abgeschriebene Fanfiction.

Die Geschichten des alte SW und EU waren ein Bonus, man verstand die Filme auch größten Teils so, ohne den Hintergrund kennen zu müssen.
Hierbei muss noch Stoff nachgereicht werden, denn man auch in den Filmen hätte unterbringen können.
Das ist natürlich profitabel aber aus künstlerische Sicht ein Armutszeugnis.


Enisra schrieb:


> Und Quellen zu den Beleidigungen? Such die Kommentare von den Leuten durch die hier Favs verteilen


Wie ich schon schrieb dann leg dir doch mal ein dickeres Fell zu oder setz die Leute auf Ignorieren, wenn Sie ihren Mund nicht mit Seife waschen können.
Lass dich jedoch nie auf das Niveau herab, nur mal so als  gut gemeinter Rat.
Sämtliche weiteren Kommentare und Argumente deinerseits werden ansonsten automatisch entkräftet und man ist dann nichts besser als die, die mit verbalen Fäkalien schmeißen.



Enisra schrieb:


> Und ja, das ist ein Clickbait Video die davon Leben Clickbait zu betreiben in den man Dinge erfindet, den Mist schau ich bestimmt nicht an, nicht mal mit Addblocker


Sorry aber Anna "The Star Wars Girl" hat Clickbait nicht nötig.
Außerdem hätte dann ja Marcia Lucas mit dem Clickbait angefangen, wie unhöflich wäre der Vorwurf denn wohl?
Wäre das ein "Pro-Sequel"-Titel wäre es kein Clickbait gewesen?

Das Video für die in Kurzform:
Anna ist ein großer Fan von Star Wars und sie kennt sich damit besser aus als manch alter Hase hier im Forum, möglicherweise sogar besser als deine Wenigkeit (ja roll ruhig mit den Augen).
Sie ist eine Frau (Mitte bis Ende 20 schätze ich) und gehört einer, zumindest in den Staaten, ethnischen Minderheit an.
Und genau das, was Marcia Lucas in ihrem Post schrieb (übrigens auch eine Frau, falls das noch niemand von den "You are womenhaters!!"-Fritzen  gemerkt hat), predigt sie schon seit ihrem ersten Video, in dem sie Episode 7 sehr emotional aufgeladen in der Luft zerreißt.
Ein weiblicher (menstruierender) Fan also, welcher bei den Sequels Kopfschmerzen kriegt.
Und sie ist nicht die Einzige, es gibt noch etliche Damen wie sie, quer durch jedes Alter und Herkunft.

Sind die Damen somit auch alle Frauenhasser und hätten keine Ahnung von SW oder allgemein von Filmen?
Sind die alle strunzdumm und wüssten nicht, wenn man ihnen einen Gummibären aufbinden will?
Hat Marcia Lucas denn gar keine Ahnung von Filmen und was sie schreibt, ist der größte Hohn überhaupt?


----------



## AgentDynamic (23. September 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wären die ersten Episoden auf dem Niveau von EP3 gäbe es auch kaum was zu kritisieren


Ich meine mal ein Interview mit dem alten Georgie boy gesehen zu haben, in dem er erklärt, das die Filme gezielt der anvisierten Altersgruppe gedreht wurden.
Episode 1 sollte also bewusst Kinder ansprechen, um die junge Generation zu "Padawanen" zu machen.
Episode 2 ging dann wieder ein paar Altersstufen weiter als Episode 1.
Episode 3 war dann gezielt an "reiferes" Publikum gerichtet.
Deswegen wirkten Episode 1-2 auf die Zuschauer, die noch mit 4-6 aufgewachsen sind, so seltsam bis albern.
George hatte da schon ein Gesamtkonzept im Hinterkopf.
Und keinen, der ihm das kaputt gemacht hätte, wie Rian es bei JJ gemacht hatte.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. September 2021)

Dass man auch ohne die Macht durchaus mit nem Lichtschwert umgehen kann bewiesen doch alleine schon viele "Besitzer" des Dunkelschwerts, welche weder Jedi noch Sith waren oder überhaupt Nutzer der Macht (Gideon, einige Mandalorianer (Pre Vizsla, Sabine Wren, Bo-Katan und in der nächsten Mandalorian-Staffel wohl auch Din Djarin)

Und auch Grievous hatte keine Machtfähigkeit (Blut von Sifo-Dyas macht ihn nicht direkt machtbegabt)


----------



## AgentDynamic (23. September 2021)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Stattdessen wurde die NT in meinen Augen dann doch ein ziemlich fauler Rehash der OT, der die Schwächen der OT einfach mitkopiert, manche glättet, andere dafür ausbreitet.
> 
> Ich kann daher den allgemeinen Frust schon irgendwie nachvollziehen. Mir selbst kommt es jedenfalls so vor, als hätte man die heutigen Mittel hauptsächlich dafür eingesetzt, größere, schönere Effekte einzupflanzen, anstatt das "Star Wars der 2020er" zu kreieren.



Sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## AgentDynamic (23. September 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dass man auch ohne die Macht durchaus mit nem Lichtschwert umgehen kann bewiesen doch alleine schon viele "Besitzer" des Dunkelschwerts, welche weder Jedi noch Sith waren oder überhaupt Nutzer der Macht (Gideon, einige Mandalorianer (Pre Vizsla, Sabine Wren, Bo-Katan und in der nächsten Mandalorian-Staffel wohl auch Din Djarin)
> 
> Und auch Grievous hatte keine Machtfähigkeit (Blut von Sifo-Dyas macht ihn nicht direkt machtbegabt)


Ja, richtig erkannt, Macht ist nicht zwingend notwendig.
Dennoch bedarf entsprechende Ausbildung, Training und Erfahrung.
Die hatte Rey anscheinend in den Genen.
Sehr verwässerte Gene.
Einmal schlecht kopiert und dann noch mal auf natürlichem Wege die halbe schlechte Kopie weitergegeben.
Man könnte noch sagen, das sie ja einen extrem starken machtbegabten Vorfahren hatte oder noch anderweitig irgendwie gepusht wurde.
Aber rechtfertigt das, das sie wesentlich weniger Schwächen aufweist, als andere Jedi/Sith/What ever?
Sorry, das ist einfach zu konstruiert und nicht ausgereift. 
Es funktioniert... irgendwie.
Sowie ein Damenstrumpf auch als Keilriemen funktioniert.


----------



## AgentDynamic (23. September 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Meine Nichten, mit denen ich gerade die Star Wars-Filme schaue (wir haben soeben Teil 3 gesehen und sie waren begeistert), sind vor kurzem draufgekommen, dass es auch noch Teil 7 - 9 gibt.
> 
> Ich habe ihnen gründlich erklärt, warum ich es verheimlichen musste und warum es vor allem in ihrem Interesse läge, diese Filme nicht anzurühren.
> 
> Die Größere zeigt sich etwas einsichtig, die Kleinere jedoch ist getrieben von kindlicher Neugierde. Ich mache mir Sorgen... Brüder und Schwestern, gebt mir Kraft, dieses Unheil abzuwenden!


Lass sie die Filme doch schauen.^^
SW hat kein direktes Dogma und dient in erster Linie zur Unterhaltung.
Vielleicht noch als seichte Einführung in die faszinierende Welt der Science Fiction.
Wenn sie alle drei Trilogien mögen (eine Tri-Trilogie? o0)  gibt es eben einen neue Generation von Padawanen.
Die dann noch mehr wissen möchten in Form von [Medium einsetzen].
Ihre Geschmäcker werden sich mit dem Alter noch ändern.
Die Filme fließen lassen du musst.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (23. September 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dass man auch ohne die Macht durchaus mit nem Lichtschwert umgehen kann bewiesen doch alleine schon viele "Besitzer" des Dunkelschwerts, welche weder Jedi noch Sith waren oder überhaupt Nutzer der Macht (Gideon, einige Mandalorianer (Pre Vizsla, Sabine Wren, Bo-Katan und in der nächsten Mandalorian-Staffel wohl auch Din Djarin)


Ich wüßte nicht, dass das mal jemand das Gegenteil behauptet hätte.
Einzig der Umgang mit den Waffen in Verbindung mit Machtfähigkeiten machen dann noch mal einen Unterschied.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. September 2021)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Ich meine mal ein Interview mit dem alten Georgie boy gesehen zu haben, in dem er erklärt, das die Filme gezielt der anvisierten Altersgruppe gedreht wurden.
> Episode 1 sollte also bewusst Kinder ansprechen, um die junge Generation zu "Padawanen" zu machen.
> Episode 2 ging dann wieder ein paar Altersstufen weiter als Episode 1.
> Episode 3 war dann gezielt an "reiferes" Publikum gerichtet.
> ...


Das hab ich auch oft gelesen. Trotzdem, von allen SW-Trilogien ist diese die uneinheitlichste. Die Classic- und auch die Sequel-Reihe haben stilistisch wie auch atmosphärisch eine feste und klare Richtung, es fiel kein Film wie ein Fremdkörper verglichen zum Rest auf.

Vor allem aber war der Prequel-Reihe stark anzumerken dass Lucas zwar noch über gekonnte Regie-Fähigkeiten verfügte, das Niederschreiben der Drehbücher hätte er allerdings jemand anderen überlassen oder sich zumindest helfen lassen sollen. Besonders EP1+2 strotzen nur so vor schlecht geschriebenen Dialogen und Szenen, und viele Action-Szenen waren schlicht Over-the-Top - im negativen Sinne.


----------



## AgentDynamic (23. September 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch oft gelesen. Trotzdem, von allen SW-Trilogien ist diese die uneinheitlichste. Die Classic- und auch die Sequel-Reihe haben stilistisch wie auch atmosphärisch eine feste und klare Richtung, es fiel kein Film wie ein Fremdkörper verglichen zum Rest auf.


Welche klare Richtung haben denn die Sequels?
Zugegeben, Teil 7 hat noch eine Aufbruchsstimmung, JJ kann Geheimnisse einleiten, das muss man ihm lassen.
Teil 8 *Schallplattenkratzen*
Teil 9 Wir müssen die Reihe jetzt schnell irgendwie zu ende erzählen und kurz vor Drehschluss muss Ms. Kennedy noch mal alles umschmeißen, because the force is female...
Du hast recht, es ist eine gewisse filmische Konsistenz zu erkennen, so wie bei der Avangers-Reihe oder anderen neumodischen epischen Action-Kinofilmen.
Aber Teil 8 war irgendwie... wie ein Puzzlestück, das vom selben Bild stammen soll aber nirgends passt.


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vor allem aber war der Prequel-Reihe stark anzumerken dass Lucas zwar noch über gekonnte Regie-Fähigkeiten verfügte, das Niederschreiben der Drehbücher hätte er allerdings jemand anderen überlassen oder sich zumindest helfen lassen sollen. Besonders EP1+2 strotzen nur so vor schlecht geschriebenen Dialogen und Szenen, und viele Action-Szenen waren schlicht Over-the-Top - im negativen Sinne.


Volle Zustimmung.
Da sind sich ja selbst Film-Junkies, -Studenten und Kinoprofis hassliebend uneins.
Hinzu kommt, das George halt auch ein FX-Mensch ist und immer hinter der nächsten Innovation in Sachen Tricktechnik her ist.
Aber das alleine reicht halt nicht und das merkt man Teil 1-3 an, #Macia Lucas geheime Zutat.
Witziger Weise war das ja einer seiner Kritikpunkte an den Sequels, von wegen, da ist nichts neues bei, das hab ich alles schon erfunden... 

Ich denke, hätte man JJ wenigstens die komplette Trilogie drehen lassen oder hätte man sich nicht vollends vom EU los gesagt und daraus etwas verfilmt, dann gäbe es natürlich immer noch fliegende Tomaten aber bedeutend weniger.


----------



## MrFob (23. September 2021)

Also Force Awakens fand ich noch ziemlich cool. Ja, es war ein recht gradliniger Rehash der OT aber das war mMn schon ok so und ja auch so ein bisschen was schon viele Fans haben wollten. Da hat JJ ziemlich klar die Masche mit dem Star Trek Film von 2009 kopiert, wo das ja auch schon ganz gut funktioniert hatte und es kam mMn auch ein sehr unterhaltsamer Star Wars Film bei raus.

Wirklich abgedriftet ist die Trilogie dann erst mit The Last Jedi mMn. Der Film hatte schon recht viele ziemlich absurde Sachen drin, nicht nur im Kontext von Star Wars sondern allgemein, filmtechnisch. Weiss noch, dass mein Kumpel und ich teils kopfschuettelnd, teils lachend aus dem Kino gegangen sind, ob der vielen merkwuerdigkeiten.

Ep. 9 war dann mMn einfach ein erzaehlerisches Desaster. Wenn der krasseste Plot Twist der Trilogie (Palpatine is back!) im opening crawl Text abgehandelt wird, dafuer aber die Haelfte der Charaktere erstmal 45 Minuten des 2.5 Stunden-Films ziemlich sinnlos durch ne Wueste rennen, dann stimmt doch irgendwas nicht.

Generell ist die neue Trilogie einfach erzaehlerisch nicht besonders stark, vor allem, weil sie nicht den Kontext liefert, den die Handlung eigentlich braeuchte. Das war schon ein gewisses Problem der Original-Trilogie und war eigentlich in der Prequel Trilgie am besten gemacht.
Ein sehr schoenes Video dazu uebrigens:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3udI6VTNQR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Die ganzen Kritiken zu Rey's Powerjump and whatnot sind mir persoenlich relativ egal. Es funktioniert mMn zumindest im ersten Film noch ganz ok. Wo hatte Luke nochmal gelernt einen X-Wing zu fliegen? Kein Ahnung und ist mir auch egal, es funktioniert im Film und genauso macht es mir auch nicht viel aus, dass Rey halt auch sehr schnell ihr Zeug lernt. Fuer mich sind es eher die erzaehlerischen Schwaechen. Den ein oder anderen Logik-Leap kann ich einem Space-Fantasy-Unterhaltungsfilm schonmal vergeben.

Will ausserdem sagen, dass ich auch auf keinen Fall ein Disney-Hater bin oder so. Rogue One ist mMn einer der besten SW Filme ueberhaupt. Solo hat mir auch viel Spass bereitet, The Mandalorian ist klasse und was wir bisher von Kenobi, Andor und so weiter gesehen haben sieht mMn ziemlich interessant aus. Auch an der Spiele Front tut sich endlich wieder was. Fallen Order war toll und auch Squadrons hat mir gut gefallen. Insofern bin ich von Star Wars unter Disney durchaus ganz angetan.


----------



## Frullo (24. September 2021)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Sind die Damen somit auch alle Frauenhasser... ?



Man nennt sie auch "Komplizinnen des Patriarchats"


----------



## fud1974 (24. September 2021)

Eigentlich sollte man ja zu diesen abdriftenden Themenkomplexen nix mehr schreiben.. dennoch..



AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Ein Lichtschwert und ein Kampfstab sind sich ähnlich aber eben nicht identisch, das schließt die Handhabung mit ein. (..)



Uff.. das sind aber so Sachen, da machen sich die Fans mehr Gedanken drüber als manchmal alle Drehbuchschreiber zusammen.. ehrlich. Beim x-maligen Re-Writen des Skriptes kümmert sich doch keiner mehr um die Ultra-Details ob der Kampfstil jetzt irgendwie logisch hergeleitet werden kann.. und wenn dass doch mal ausgeschrieben wird, dann fällt es schon in der Pre-Production unter dem Tisch weil Zeit/Budgetbeschränkungen oder landet als Müllschnipsel unter dem Schneidetisch .. bildlich gesprochen.

Und das ist ja nicht mal auf Star Wars spezifisch gemünzt. 

Für mich ist ja eine logische Geschichte bei einer großen Produktion mehr Glückssache denn Können, da müssen viele Zähne im Getriebe ineinandergreifen... macht es nicht besser, aber ich habe immer den Eindruck die Fans erwarten da eine Ultra-Genauigkeit die kann denen kaum einer liefern...




AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Ein weiblicher (menstruierender) Fan also, welcher bei den Sequels Kopfschmerzen kriegt.



Der Satz ist für mich auf so vielen Ebenen ein Highlight... 

Ich bekomm auch schon Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## fud1974 (24. September 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Die ganzen Kritiken zu Rey's Powerjump and whatnot sind mir persoenlich relativ egal. Es funktioniert mMn zumindest im ersten Film noch ganz ok. Wo hatte Luke nochmal gelernt einen X-Wing zu fliegen? Kein Ahnung und ist mir auch egal, es funktioniert im Film und genauso macht es mir auch nicht viel aus, dass Rey halt auch sehr schnell ihr Zeug lernt.



Ah! Genau. Da war ja was. 

Lukes Hyperbegabung als Pilot. Fliegt seinen Speeder und schießt irgendwelche Ratten im Canyon ab, hüpft dann zum Finale in einen X Wing der sonst nur von Piloten gesteuert wird die vorher in der jahrelang Imperialen Akademie waren oder sonstwas.. ach, ich vergass, bis auf eine kurze Anmerkung zu Anfang von Episode IV in der Unterhaltung mit seinem Pflegevater dass es sowas überhaupt gibt ist das mit den Akademien und der Ausbildung ja schon wieder  wieder "Extended Universe" oder anderweitiges Material...  also weiß  man ja anhand der Filme nicht ob die X-Wings eh nicht von lauter Bauernlümmeln nach Feierabend gesteuert werden können... 

(Sehr schade übrigens dass sie in "Solo" Han Solos Zeit auf der Akadamie wo er vor der Kommission da steht und von der zurechtgestutzt wird rausgeschnitten haben, sieht man nur als nicht finalisierte Szene auf der Blu-Ray.... die war schön!    )

Ne, ernsthaft, das war damals zu Episode IV natürlich schon Blödsinn der aber funktionierte, und hat Rey ja dann im Millenium Falcon noch auf die Spitze getrieben als sie die große Kiste aus dem Stand fliegen konnte wie sonst was in halsbrecherischen Aktionen in Bodennähe.. und mal eben auch weiß wo alle Sachen sind die man reparieren muss, aber in Episode 7 sehe ich das als deutliches Zitat zu Luke und seinem Werdegang.

Ach, na ja.

Für mich funktioniert Star Wars halt über die "Fragmente" die mir positiv in Erinnerung geblieben sind, das gilt für alle Teile ausnahmslos, storytechnisch bekam es immer eher über die ergänzenden Materialien dann Fleisch.

Fast jede Episode hatte da ihre Highlights.. ja, auch Episode I .. das Podrennen ist heute noch schön anzusehen und sound-technisch Hammer, der Endkampf gegen Darth Maul mit "Duel of the Fates" im Hintergrund von John Williams ist legendär.. mir fällt wirklich zu fast jeden Teil was bemerkenswertes ein, aber ich hab da halt eine spezifische Sichtweise.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2021)

Ich hab mir ehrlich gesagt nie große Gedanken über Logik im SW-Universum gemacht. Es ist ein "Sci-Fi-Märchen" (wobei hier mehr Fiction als Science ) , da kann sehr leicht alles irgendwie zurecht gebogen werden.


----------



## SethWinterstein (24. September 2021)

> Also Force Awakens fand ich noch ziemlich cool. Ja, es war ein recht gradliniger Rehash der OT aber das war mMn schon ok so und ja auch so ein bisschen was schon viele Fans haben wollten. Da hat JJ ziemlich klar die Masche mit dem Star Trek Film von 2009 kopiert, wo das ja auch schon ganz gut funktioniert hatte und es kam mMn auch ein sehr unterhaltsamer Star Wars Film bei raus.
> Wirklich abgedriftet ist die Trilogie dann erst mit The Last Jedi mMn. Der Film hatte schon recht viele ziemlich absurde Sachen drin, nicht nur im Kontext von Star Wars sondern allgemein, filmtechnisch. Weiss noch, dass mein Kumpel und ich teils kopfschuettelnd, teils lachend aus dem Kino gegangen sind, ob der vielen merkwuerdigkeiten.



Luke hatte zwar nicht spezifisch gelernt einen X-Wing zu fliegen aber der Film hat bewusst mehrfach etabliert, dass er tatsächlich Pilot ist, fliegen kann und das auch sehr gut. Kein "show don't tell" aber es gibt vier Szenen:

- Luke spielt mit einem Flugmodell, etabliert erst Mal sein grundsätzliches Interesse

- im Gespräch mit Obi-Wan wird ganz klar hervorgehoben dass er nicht nur Interesse hat sondern auch in einem echten Flieger drin sitzt

- bei der Begegnung mit Han hebt Luke selbst hervor dass er den Falken selber fliegen könnte

- eine geschnittene Szene mit Biggs (meiner Meinung nach wirklich zu Unrecht geschnitten) , bei dem er im Hangar gefragt wird ob er den X-Wing fliegen kann und Biggs betont, dass Luke der beste Buschpilot ist den er kennt. Der andere Pilot sagt dann auch, dass er Luke Vater kannte und wenn Luke nur halb so gut wie er ist, schon klar käme.

Tatsächlich ist die Frage nach Lukes Fähigkeit einen X-Wing zu fliegen eigentlich nur eine die sich aus unserer Erfahrung ergibt, dass Flugobjekte deutlich mehr Zeit benötigen um sie fliegen zu können und dürfen. Was das Hinterfragen aber nicht weniger legitim macht. Tatsächlich gibt es keine Szene die sagt "in diesem Universum ist es einfach" aber ich denke genau das ist so etwas, was ich meinte, dass es manchmal eben nicht anders geht. Niemand von uns macht sich ja Gedanken darüber ob ein Charakter denn vorher Mal in einem Videospiel eine Flugschule besucht hätte und wo denn Kyle Katarns Pilotenschein ist. Wir nehmen wohl die meiste Zeit einfach an, dass in Star Wars ein Raumer (solange es nicht um den Hyperraumsprung geht) nicht so kompliziert ist. Und etabliert wurde es hier.

Ich würde daher einem Kommentar hier widersprechen der meinte, dass die Sequels die OT inkl. Problemen übernehmen. Dieses kleine Detail zeigt, dass Lucas sich damals sehr viel mehr Gedanken gemacht UND diese auch verarbeitet hat (auch wenn die Reunion Szene mit Biggs dem Schnitt zum Opfer fiel). Und genau das ist etwas, was man von den Sequels nicht sagen kann.

The Force Awakens wird oftmals noch wohlwollend betrachtet aber ich denke das hat auch etwas damit zutun, wie geschockt man von The Last Jedi war. Aber schon damals kippte die Stimmung nach TFA, nur ahnte wohl niemand dass es noch weiter bergab ginge. Meiner Meinung nach war genau dieser Weg aber vorgezeichnet. The Last Jedi hatte Chancen aber das Fundament auf dem es stand ließ es kaum zu sie zu nutzen.
Es gibt schon eine Geschichte, die erzählt wie die Galaxis "vom Bösen" regiert wurde. Es gibt schon eine Geschichte, bei der jemand nach und nach die Macht in sich entdeckt, (sogar zwei) Eremiten aufsucht, die Bedrohung durch einen Todesstern zwei Mal, das Ende der Demokratie (auch im Grunde zwei Mal), eine Gestalt in Kutte hinter der gegnerischen Fraktion, eine rechte Hand mit Helm und Maske, welche einen Inneren Konflikt hat und ständig wütend ist und so weiter und so fort.
Das große Problem ist dabei, dass es nicht einfach nur Wiederholung ist, sondern dass sie auch keinen Sinn macht. Wenn ein Gegner geschlagen ist, dann kann er zurück kommen aber wenn er alles verliert was er hat, muss man sich was Neues ausdenken. Genau das hat man aber nicht. Man wiederholt alles was vorher war und ignoriert was vorher war. Das ist nicht nur reichlich unkreativ, es sorgt auch für reihenweise Konflikte, egal ob es um die Welt an sich oder einzelne Charaktere geht. Ein Sequel sollte wenn möglich niemals ein Rehash sein. Ein Remake? Klar, warum nicht? Aber wenn eine Fortsetzung von Referenzen und Wiederholung der vorangegangenen Geschichte lebt, wenn eine Fortsetzung nicht mehr den Anspruch hat die Geschichte konsequent und authentisch fortzusetzen, legt sie den Grundstein für eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (24. September 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ehrlich gesagt nie große Gedanken über Logik im SW-Universum gemacht. Es ist ein "Sci-Fi-Märchen" (wobei hier mehr Fiction als Science ) , da kann sehr leicht alles irgendwie zurecht gebogen werden.


Jupp, sehe ich sogar noch strikter. Star Wars war und ist für mich kein Science Fiction, aber im positiven Sinne.
Es erfüllt alle Kriterien eines Märchens, daher ist es für mich viel mehr Fantasy.
Es gibt Ritter, dunkle Ritter, eine Prinzessin, die erstmal gerettet werden muss, das Rauhbein mit dem Herzen am richtigen Fleck, den ganz großen, bösen Zauberer im Hintergrund zuerst…und und und.
Es beginnt wie jedes Märchen….Es war ein Mal, vor langer Zeit…
Nur weil Raumschiffe vorkommen, muss es kein SciFi sein. 😉


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. September 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Lukes Hyperbegabung als Pilot. Fliegt seinen Speeder und schießt irgendwelche Ratten im Canyon ab, hüpft dann zum Finale in einen X Wing der sonst nur von Piloten gesteuert wird die vorher in der jahrelang Imperialen Akademie waren oder sonstwas.. ach, ich vergass, bis auf eine kurze Anmerkung zu Anfang von Episode IV in der Unterhaltung mit seinem Pflegevater dass es sowas überhaupt gibt ist das mit den Akademien und der Ausbildung ja schon wieder  wieder "Extended Universe" oder anderweitiges Material...  also weiß  man ja anhand der Filme nicht ob die X-Wings eh nicht von lauter Bauernlümmeln nach Feierabend gesteuert werden können...


"Sein Speeder" ... soso ... da kennt sich aber jemand aus !








						T-16-Lufthüpfer
					

„Ich habe zu Hause Wompratten von meiner T-16 aus abgeknallt.“ — Luke Skywalker (Quelle) Der T-16 Lufthüpfer war ein suborbitales Hochgeschwindigkeitsfahrzeug, das vor allem als Personentransportmittel benutzt wurde. Der T-16 besaß einen sehr starken Ionenantrieb, mit dem er auf bis zu 1200 km/h...




					jedipedia.fandom.com
				




Wer sagt eigentlich das die Flieger ab Werk nicht so etwas wie eine "genormte Steuerung" (ähnlich unserer PKW) haben ?
Man müßte sich dann nur an das geänderte "Flugverhalten" anpassen (im Weltraum wird es nochmals einfacher) ... der Vergleich mit "Leihwagen anderes Fabrikats/Bauform" dürfte dem in etwa entsprechen. 





SethWinterstein schrieb:


> - Luke spielt mit einem Flugmodell, etabliert erst Mal sein grundsätzliches Interesse


Wenn ich da an all die Kinder die mit Flugzeuge/However spielen und in ihrem Leben wie ein derartiges Fahrzeug von Innen gesehen haben geschweige bedient ist das jetzt nicht gerade ein Argument.


----------



## SethWinterstein (24. September 2021)

Es mir ja auch nicht darum zu sagen, dass jemand der mit einem Spielzeug spielt fliegen kann, sondern nur darum den Aufbau zu zeigen, bei der diese Szene ein Teilstück ist, um den Charakter nicht einfach in den X-Wing zu setzen und los geht die Reise.^^ Nur das allein wäre natürlich Quatsch.

Zum Märchen Thema:
Ich finde das schwierig da typische Märchen wie von den Grimm eigentlich keine Heldenreise sind. Ich glaube da spielt sehr rein, was nach und weniger was vor Star Wars kam. Eigentlich ist es eine klassische Pulp Story (von denen Lucas ja auch beeinflusst war).


----------



## Rdrk710 (24. September 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ne, ernsthaft, das war damals zu Episode IV natürlich schon Blödsinn der aber funktionierte, und hat Rey ja dann im Millenium Falcon noch auf die Spitze getrieben als sie die große Kiste aus dem Stand fliegen konnte wie sonst was in halsbrecherischen Aktionen in Bodennähe.. und mal eben auch weiß wo alle Sachen sind die man reparieren muss, aber in Episode 7 sehe ich das als deutliches Zitat zu Luke und seinem Werdegang.


Wie ich vorhin schon sagte, ich halte es nicht für übertrieben, 40 Jahre danach - besseres - zu erwarten. Nicht 'nen ziemlich faulen Abklatsch, der es dann noch auf die Spitze treibt


----------



## LOX-TT (24. September 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> "Sein Speeder" ... soso ... da kennt sich aber jemand aus !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der T-16 ist ja genau wie der X-Wing oder der Snowspeeder von Incom, da gibt es sicherlich einige ähnliche Bedien-Elemente. Ähnlich dürfte es bei Sienor Fleet Systems diversen TIE-Modellen sein


----------



## AgentDynamic (24. September 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man ja zu diesen abdriftenden Themenkomplexen nix mehr schreiben.. dennoch..


Ach, das ist SW, da kommt es schon mal zur leichten Topic-Rallye. 


fud1974 schrieb:


> Uff.. das sind aber so Sachen, da machen sich die Fans mehr Gedanken drüber als manchmal alle Drehbuchschreiber zusammen.. ehrlich. Beim x-maligen Re-Writen des Skriptes kümmert sich doch keiner mehr um die Ultra-Details ob der Kampfstil jetzt irgendwie logisch hergeleitet werden kann.. und wenn dass doch mal ausgeschrieben wird, dann fällt es schon in der Pre-Production unter dem Tisch weil Zeit/Budgetbeschränkungen oder landet als Müllschnipsel unter dem Schneidetisch .. bildlich gesprochen.
> 
> Und das ist ja nicht mal auf Star Wars spezifisch gemünzt.


Es geht den unzufriedenen Fans anscheinend nicht direkt um Genauigkeit aber um Glaubwürdigkeit, ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.
Die Kampf-Choreographien sind beeindruckend in Szene gesetzt, aber das Drehbuch wird anscheinend nicht nochmal gegengelesen?
Wir reden hier von einem Multimillionen Dollar Unternehmen nicht von irgendwelchen Amateurfilmern.

Es stimmt schon, selbst den großen Meistern passieren Fehler und man kann nicht alles überblicken.
Entscheidend wird dann, wie solche "Ungereimtheiten" aufgelöst werden.
Wenn das Finale einer Geschichte ein Aha-Erlebnis bietet, werden viele Zuschauer/Leser über solche vermeintlichen Detailprobleme im Plot hinwegsehen.
Bringt man jedoch, wie Disney, nur ein Ah...oh-Schluss zustande, schießen sich die Leute erst recht auf die Fehler ein, die für den gemeinen Betrachter irrelevant wirken.


fud1974 schrieb:


> Für mich ist ja eine logische Geschichte bei einer großen Produktion mehr Glückssache denn Können, da müssen viele Zähne im Getriebe ineinandergreifen... macht es nicht besser, aber ich habe immer den Eindruck die Fans erwarten da eine Ultra-Genauigkeit die kann denen kaum einer liefern...


Stimmt, das ist ein sehr guter Hinweis.
Ich vermute oder befürchte vielmehr, das liegt an der Größe des jeweiligen fiktiven Universums.
Je größer die Welt der Erzählung anwächst umso schwieriger wird es, Schlaglöchern in einer Geschichte darin auszuweichen.
Das ist natürlich bei einem Franchise wie SW ein Bantha-Projekt.
Genau das ist aber jetzt Disney passiert und es war nicht nur ein Schlagloch.
Und genau das kritisieren Filmemacher wie Marica Lucas, um mal wieder zum Topic zurück zu driften.*Reifenquitschen*
Meiner Schlussfolgerung nach, hätte Disney sich mehr Zeit nehmen müssen/dürfen/sollen/können.
SW-Fans sind undankbar, kleinlich aber auch treudoof und geduldig.

Wie war das aber noch, jedes Jahr einen Film?
Ergebnis: "Solo" war der erste nachweislich gefloppte  Star Wars Film.
Ein Flop.
Mit der Marke Star Wars.
Hinzu das ganze nicht verkaufte Spielzeug aus den Sequels.
Das ist schon krass und total fehlkalkuliert, weil Disney offensichtlich  zu schnell zu viel wollte.
Und sowas verzeihen die Fans nicht, obwohl es ja heißt, SW ist als Marke per se dafür gemacht als Hochleistungskuh gemolken zu werden.
Das Disney dann auf 90% der Herde (das EU) verzichtete war sichtbar ebenfalls keine gute Entscheidung.
Man versteht die Idee des Neuanfangs und der Markenidentität dahinter zwar aber die Fans denken und vergleichen mit dem EU als auch dem alten Kanon.
Und dann wird halt auf unschöne Kratzer im Bild gezeigt, wie der etwas wackligen Erklärung, warum Rey eine Lichtschwertmeisterin zu sein scheint usw. usf..

Kurz gesagt, Disney hätte sich viel Arbeit und Ärger mit 80% des Publikums, den "ultra-genauen Fans", ersparen können aber ist durch die Fehleinschätzung des Franchise in die selbst gegrabene Rancor-Grube gefallen.^^


fud1974 schrieb:


> Der Satz ist für mich auf so vielen Ebenen ein Highlight...
> Ich bekomm auch schon Kopfschmerzen.


Entschuldigung, es war nicht meine Absicht, Kopfschmerzen zu verbreiten. 
*Reicht eine Tablette weiter*


----------



## AgentDynamic (24. September 2021)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Ein Remake? Klar, warum nicht? Aber wenn eine Fortsetzung von Referenzen und Wiederholung der vorangegangenen Geschichte lebt, wenn eine Fortsetzung nicht mehr den Anspruch hat die Geschichte konsequent und authentisch fortzusetzen, legt sie den Grundstein für eine Katastrophe.


/signed.
Macht man das heut noch so? 

Also ich muss zugeben, ich fand die offensichtliche "Hommage" (?) in den Sequels an die alte Saga jetzt nicht sooo verkehrt.
JJ musste sehr große Wookie-Fußstapfen füllen also suchte er nach dem nächstbesten Mittel.
Und auch Rian hatte sich ja filmisch hier und da an George Lucas Erzählstil angelehnt, als "Gruß" unter Regisseuren.
Konsequent war Disney ja durchaus schon nur in eine, für einen ausreichend großen Teil der Fans, fragwürdige Richtung.
Und nicht nur für die Fans sondern auch für Fachleute wie eben Marcia Lucas oder George Lucas, die dann die Authentizität der ursprünglichen Geschichten vermissen.

Und wir wissen, Disney kann es durchaus besser, wenn nicht unbedingt perfekt.
Man stelle sich vor, die Sequels wären mit dem gleichen Fingerspitzengefühl produziert worden, wie die aktuellen SW-Serien.
Aus Rey wäre eine Art Mischung aus Ashoka und Luke geworden.
Ich behaupte dann bewusst provokant, 99 % der Fans, inklusive der "alten weißen Misogynisten" hätten sie gefeiert.
Ein Prozent Toleranzabweichung, weil irgendwas ist ja immer...


----------



## AgentDynamic (24. September 2021)

Nachtrag:
Wenn ich von Fans spreche, meine ich zunächst mal alle die Spaß an Universum XY haben.
Egal ob PT, OT, ST, wer Teile oder alles geil findet - Welcome to the club.^^
Nicht das sich irgendjemand aus irgendwelchen Gründen irgendwie ausgeschlossen fühlt.


----------



## SethWinterstein (24. September 2021)

Ja ich lese signed immer noch *g* Die ein oder andere Hommage ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt, teils sogar nötig um eine gewisse Koheränz zu bewahren. Wenn bspw. von einer Szene zur anderen geschnitten wird und dabei das Bild zur Seite geht wie früher. Problematisch wird es halt, wenn es notorisch wird und nicht mehr subtil.

Ich denke auch, dass man relativ problemlos sogar eine gute, deutlich erfolgreichere Sequel Trilogie hätte machen können, es gibt wirklich viele Optionen, sowohl im ganz Großen als auch im Kleinen, wobei das meiste direkt bei VII beginnt. Wäre Luke tatsächlich wie gewohnt Anführer des Jedi-Ordens gewesen und man hätte Rey in eine Gemeinschaft eingeführt, wäre das ganz großes Kino gewesen. Du hättest quasi einen Harry Potter Moment haben können, zeigen können wie Luke die Religion transformiert hat, Tonnen neuer spannender Charaktere und Geschichte damit verbinden können. Rey wäre eine von vielen gewesen und wäre für den Zuschauer ein Vehikel, diese neue Ära zu erkunden. Aus Luke den xten Eremiten zu machen war eine einfache Entscheidung mit gewaltigen Auswirkungen.


----------



## AgentDynamic (24. September 2021)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Wäre Luke tatsächlich wie gewohnt Anführer des Jedi-Ordens gewesen und man hätte Rey in eine Gemeinschaft eingeführt, wäre das ganz großes Kino gewesen. Du hättest quasi einen Harry Potter Moment haben können, zeigen können wie Luke die Religion transformiert hat, Tonnen neuer spannender Charaktere und Geschichte damit verbinden können. Rey wäre eine von vielen gewesen und wäre für den Zuschauer ein Vehikel, diese neue Ära zu erkunden. Aus Luke den xten Eremiten zu machen war eine einfache Entscheidung mit gewaltigen Auswirkungen.


Das ist eine gute Idee, nicht schlecht.^^
Ich wette, mit der Ausgangslage hätten sich viele Fans angefreundet.

Fazit des Threads:
Disney hat eine große SW-Geburtstagsparty geschmissen aber ein signifikanter Teil der Kinder findet den Party-Clown zum gruseln und fängt an zu heulen.
Und wie wir alle wissen, wenn mindestens ein Kind einmal anfängt... o0
Marcia Lucas dann so: "Das ist doch kein witziger Clown für Kinder! Schämen sie sich!"


----------



## SethWinterstein (24. September 2021)

Das ist eine absolut passende Analogie! XD


----------



## arrgh (25. September 2021)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Lass sie die Filme doch schauen.^^
> [...]
> Die Filme fließen lassen du musst.


Ich befürchte ohnehin, dass ich es nicht verhindern kann  Klar, es sind nur Filme, so what? Dennoch glaube ich, dass ein kindliches Auge, welches die Filme heutzutage zum ersten mal sieht, nach den Sequels herbe enttäuscht sein wird. Die mannigfaltigen Gründe dafür brauche ich nicht eigens zu erwähnen (obwohl der Zorn in meiner Brust mich dazu drängt...)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xi_3v-FpKFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Aber Episode VI bietet einfach ein rundes und befriedigendes Ende der Saga an. Das nachfolgende konfuse Grauen hingegen hinterlässt höchstwahrscheinlich ein auf ewig ins Gesicht eingebranntes "Hä?", was ich schade finden würde. Ganz einfach deswegen, weil mir der Gedanke nun mal gefällt, dass neue Generationen von Padawanen ebenso viel Freude mit diesen Geschichten haben, so wie es in meiner Kindheit der Fall war.

Nun ja, vielleicht nehme ich die Sache auch ein klein wenig zu ernst


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (25. September 2021)

Ich glaube, so schade es ist, bringt es heutzutage garnichts mehr großartig über die Filme nachzudenken. Viele Filme gehen immer weniger auf Fans ein, versuchen keine Nischen zu ergründen, oder der Regisseur will seinen Traum realisieren. Heute gillt doch nur noch Masse statt Klasse, Hauptsache die Breite Kundschaft wird angesprochen.
Auch wie im Falle von SW. Lucas wollte nach den ersten beiden Erfolgen bereits mit den Ewoks in Ep.VI auch die ganze Familie ansprechen. Lustig und drollig sollten sie sein, evtl. gar als Plüschtier fungieren. Für mich passten sie immer noch rein. Aber bereits mit den darauf folgenden Filme 'Kampf um Endor' und 'Karavane der Tapferen' hat sich Lucas schon schwer verkalkuliert. Denn die Ewoks trugen nicht Ep.VI, sie waren nur Beiwerk. Das ist wie wenn Terence Hill ohne Bud Spencer 'n Film drehte, die waren leider nur halb so gut.

Und mit Ep. I-III, also insbesondere Ep.I ^^, merkte man bereits wieder (nur noch nicht im Trailer) wohin die Reise des Lucas geht. Lustig muss es sein, akrobatische Kämpfe, am besten noch Ben Hur kopieren. Ich fand die drei Filme bis auf viele kleine Stellen zum Schämen dennoch gut, da die Geschichte funktionerte, und mir zumindest noch etwas rund um die Skywalker Saga gab. Aber so wie die Teile VII-IX aufgezogen wurden (die negativen Beispiele sind mir zu viele), ließen sie mich total kalt zurück. Da brauch ich garnicht weiter drüber nachdenken.


----------

